# موضوع مهم رجاء دخول الأخوة المسلمين والمسيحيين أيضاً



## Moony34 (15 مايو 2007)

سلام للجميع...
أولا أنا قاصد أحط الموضوع في المنتدى الثقافي علشان أنا عايز مناقشة راقية دون التطرق لحوار أديان ودون الهجوم على الإسلام على الإطلاق...
أنا مسيحي مصري...
عاوز أناقش معاكم حكاية مسببالي ضيق شديد وهي سلسلة الأعمال الإجرامية ضد أقباط مصر وكان آخرها حادثة العياط واللي كتب عنها أحد الإخوة واستفزني جدا رد إحدي الأخوات المسلمات لما عبرت عن حزنها على أقباط مصر وأسفها للي بيحصل لهم لكن قالت إن إحنا لازم نتأمل حال المسلمين في العراق وفلسطين علشان نعرف إننا أفضل حالاً منهم...
وهو ده لب الموضوع ...
إحنا ذنبنا إيه في اللي بيحصل للمسلمين في أي بلد تاني؟؟؟
هل كلما حدثت مشكلة مع أي مسلم في العالم يجب الانتقام من أقباط مصر؟؟؟
الإحتلال الأمريكي للعراق يؤلم المسلمين والمسيحيين هناك.
الدولة العبرية تضطهد المسيحيين والمسلمين سوياً من أبناء فلسطين.
فما ذنبنا نحن في مصر؟
المسلمين في أي دولة متحضرة (ولن أقول مسيحية) سواء في أوروبا أو أمريكا يعيشون بكامل حريتهم كمواطنين من الدرجة الأولي بينما نحن كأقباط مصر نعيش كمواطنين من الدرجة الثانية وربما العاشرة... لماذا؟
ما هو المشترك بيننا وبين الأوروبيين أو الأمريكان حتي نحاسب وينتقم مننا على ما يفعلوه؟
ما هو ذنب أقباط مصر في الرسوم الكاريكاتورية الدانماركية؟
ما هو ذنب أقباط مصر في إحتلال العراق؟
أعود وأقول لماذا يحدث هذا لنا من إخوة الوطن؟؟؟

آسف للإطالة وأرجو من الجميع الدخول وإبداء الرأي


----------



## قلم حر (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع مهم رجاء دخول الأخوة المسلمين والمسيحيين أيضاً*

عفوا :
ينقل الموضوع للقسم العام .......لعدم تخصص القسم العلمي و الثقافي .


----------



## Moony34 (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع مهم رجاء دخول الأخوة المسلمين والمسيحيين أيضاً*

ماشي الحال...  مفيش حد من الإخوة المسلمين عنده وجهة نظر في الموضوع؟؟؟؟


----------



## there is no god but ALLAH (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع مهم رجاء دخول الأخوة المسلمين والمسيحيين أيضاً*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
كل التحية لك أيها الأخ  لكني أود أن أعلمك أن الذين يستغلون ما يحدث في العالم  مثلا كاالرسومات الكاريكاترية هم ليسوا مسلمين لكن الاعلام يتهم المسلمين و يلصق كل التهم بهم لكنهم لا علاقة لهم بذلك فالذين يقومون بهذه الأعمال لتشويه الاسلام و المسلمين و للقضاء على الاسلام 
اعلم أخي أن الاسلام دين السلام فنحن نحب الانبياء جميعا و لا نفرق بينهم لكن المسيبحيين في مدارسهم يشوهون صورة سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم 
اعلم أيضا أننا دعاة  محبه 
إقرأ عن النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم كيف تعامل مع المسيحيين و اليهود و المشركين 
اقرأ أيضا عن صحابة رسول الله أبو بكر الصديق و عمر بن الخطاب وعثمان بن عفان وعلي بن أبي طالب 
وغيرهم كثير 
لا أقول لك أن تقرأكتبا كثيرة لكن فقط يمكنك الذهاب لأي مكتبة و قرآة أي كتاب موثوق فيه يتحدث عن تعامل الرسول محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم مع الآخرين و رحمته بالمسلمين 
و الله يا أخي لو قرأت عن رحمة الرسول محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم لبكت عيناك و لأحببته حتى و لو كنت غير مسلم 
أسأل الله لك الهداية 
لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله


----------



## thelife.pro (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع مهم رجاء دخول الأخوة المسلمين والمسيحيين أيضاً*

اخ موني 
كلامك صحيح 
وليس فقط على اقباط مصر فاينا ما ذهبت في البلاد العربية ترى هذه المشلة 
فمثلا عندنا في سوريا 
ترى ان المسلمين ينظرون الينا نظرة بئس وطبعا ليس الجميع 
وعندما يقولون امريكا ضربت العراق 
يقولون المسيحيين ضربوا العراق 

هكذا كل المجتمع العربي والشرقي تحديدا يربط السياسة بالدين 

لماذا عندما يأتي مسلم ويفجر نفسه في وسط مسلمين 
لا يقولون انه مسلم 
يقولون انه ارهابي 

بالنهاية الجواب على كل اسئلتك 
اننا نعيش في مجتمع شرقي 
يسيطر التخلف والجهل والعقل الصغير على عدد كبير جدا من المتعايشين في هذا المجتمع 
ولذلك نحنا الآن نعيش هذا التخلف 
التخلف ليس بالتقنيا تلاتي لدينا 
وبالخدمات التي تقدم 
اقصد التخلف عقليا وهو اهم شيء بهذه الدنيا 
فمن ليس له عقل وجوده بالدنيا حرام


----------



## there is no god but ALLAH (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع مهم رجاء دخول الأخوة المسلمين والمسيحيين أيضاً*

أخي المحترم 
من يقوم بالاعتداء على أقباط مصر هم ليسوا المسلمين لكنهم جهات تريد افتعال الفتنه و تمزيق الشعوب لاغراض سياسية و هذه الجهات تتعمد فعل ذلك لتشويه الاسلام و غرضها أيض


----------



## Moony34 (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع مهم رجاء دخول الأخوة المسلمين والمسيحيين أيضاً*



there is no god but ALLAH قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> كل التحية لك أيها الأخ
> 
> ولك أيضا كل التحية
> ...


----------



## Moony34 (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع مهم رجاء دخول الأخوة المسلمين والمسيحيين أيضاً*

لايف برو... كلامك منطقي جدا
ولكن ما سبب كل هذه الكراهية... لماذا ظهرت واشتدت في الآونة الأخيرة؟؟؟
أرجو رد واضح من أحد الأخوة المسلمين


----------



## there is no god but ALLAH (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع مهم رجاء دخول الأخوة المسلمين والمسيحيين أيضاً*

غرضها أيضا ضرب الإسلام بلصق كل الجرائم بالمسلمين و بذلك  تتحقق أهدافهم ومن ثم تقف كل الفئات الغير مسلمة فى المجتمع المصري ضد المسلمين و تحاربهم
في الحقيقة هذا ما يحدث 
فلا تصدقوا الإعلام الكاذب 
 فهو يقوم بقلب الحقائق  و تشويهها  إلا بعض القنوات أو المواقع التي تنشر أخبار صحيحة لكنها ملاحقة من الحكام لأنها لا تقول إلا الحقيقة 
فال تنخدع أخي بما يقال عن المسلمين 
فالمسلمين دعاة سلام 
و خير دليل و خير قدوة هو سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم 
 إقرأوا عن سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم تعرفوا  الاسلام بحق 
كل التحية لك أخي و أحيي فيك بحثك عن الحقيقة 
أرجو منك أن تقرأ عن سيدنا محمد يمكنك ذلك بالبحث عن المواقع الموثوق فيها و التي تكتب سيرة سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم 
لكني أفضل الكتب 
فخير صديق في الزمان كتاب


----------



## thelife.pro (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع مهم رجاء دخول الأخوة المسلمين والمسيحيين أيضاً*



there is no god but ALLAH قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> كل التحية لك أيها الأخ  لكني أود أن أعلمك أن الذين يستغلون ما يحدث في العالم  مثلا كاالرسومات الكاريكاترية هم ليسوا مسلمين لكن الاعلام يتهم المسلمين و يلصق كل التهم بهم لكنهم لا علاقة لهم بذلك فالذين يقومون بهذه الأعمال لتشويه الاسلام و المسلمين و للقضاء على الاسلام
> اعلم أخي أن الاسلام دين السلام فنحن نحب الانبياء جميعا و لا نفرق بينهم لكن المسيبحيين في مدارسهم يشوهون صورة سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم
> ومن قال لك هذا
> ...



اخي العزيز 
اول احب ان اشكرك على مداخلتك الجميلة 
ثانيا اريد ان اعتذر من موني لانه طلب منا ان لا يتطرف الموضوع الى حوار ديني 

واخير اخي العزيز 
نحنا هنا لا نتحدث عن ماذا يتكلم الدين 
نحن نريد ان نتكلم لماذا الناس في هذا الزمان 
اصبح لديها ان المسيحيين هم الكفار 

اتاني شاب تعرفت عليه 
وقال لي ما رأيك في اعتناق الاسلام 
سالته ولماذا تريدني ان اعتنقه 
قال لان دينكم دين كفر ودين الاسلام دين محبة 
سالته ما هو الكفر في ديننا 
قال لا ادري لكن الشيخ اثناء خطبة الجمعة نعتكم بالكفار 
سالته وما هو الطيب والمحبة في دينكم 
قال ارى الناس كلهم يقولون ان الاسلام دين محبة 
سالته ماذا عرف عن الاسلام 
قال لا اعرف سوى الآيات التي كنا ندرسها في حصة الديانة في المدرسة 


فتصور 
ان العذر ليس من جيلنا هذا فقط 
فان الاب المسلم 
يعلم ابنه ان المسيحيين كفار وامرنا الله بعدم صحبتهم 
واقسم بان شيخ من نطق بهذا الكلام 
وقال انه من الممكن ان نتحدث ونتعامل معكم 
لكن لا يسمح ديننا لنا بان نضمر الحب لكن في قلوبنا 

اي يجب عليكم ان تتحدثوا وتتعايشوا معنا 
ولكن في قلوبكم يجب ان تكرهوننا 

وسوف احاول ان اجلب لك اسم الشيخ 
ولا ادري ان كنت استطيع ان اجلب لك شواهد من هذه الخطبة فاعتقد ان بعض الناس سجلوها 

ويوجد من هؤلاء الشيوخ الكثير في سوريا 
ومن اهمهم ابي القعقاع 
الذي يعتبر امام مسجد 
وهو بالحقيقة يدخل اسلحة الى سوريا 
ويفتح باب المشاكل والاضرابت 
وترى في احدى المناطق في حلب تحديدا 
ان الصبية الصغار تحمل الاسلحة 
وان لم تحمل اسلحة بمعنى الكلمة 
تكون حاملة لسكين 


اخ موني لستم فقط من يعيش هذه الحالة 
انظر في سوريا ومحافظة حلب تحديدا 
يوجد منطقة يقطن فيها المسيحيين بشكل كبير 
وتعتبر هذه المنطقة من اجمل مناطق حلب وانظفها 

حتى اصبح الآن يدخلها شباب مسلمين 
بمناظر قبيحة 
ولا اقصد بكلمة قبيحة انهم يأتون وهم متسخون او اشكالهم 
لااااااااااااااااا
انا اقصد الكلام الذي ينطقونه بالشوارع 
الكلام البذيئ
النظرات الخبيثة 

صدقوني كان الفتيات تذهب الى اقاربهم او صديقاتهم متى تشاء 
لان المنطقة كانت آمنة 
ولكن الآن ومع هؤلاء الشبان 
اصبح شبابنا لا يتمشون بالشوارع لوحدهم 
وانا اول من وقع في حفرتهم 
فقد تعرضت للسرقة وللضرب بواسطة سكين من قبلهم 
ينزلون باعداد كبيرة وهم مسلحون 
وشبابنا المسيحيين لا يعرفون ما هو السلاح 

فاي سلام تتحدث عنه يا 
there is no god but ALLAH
السلام الذي حل بدخولكم للمناطق التي نقطنها 
اعرف ماذا سوف تقوله لي 
انهم مجموعة 
ولسنا كلنا هكذا 
وانا اقول لك ان اكثركم هكذا 
لكن هؤلاء ياتون بالشر الينا 
ام الباقين فانهم من يضمرون الشر لنا بقلوبهم 
وبقت مجموعة صغيرة جدا وربما انت بها 
هم من اقتنعوا بفكرة المحبة والتآخي 
اخي العزيز بالبلدان العربية عمري لم ارى مجموعة من الشباب المسيحيين يضربون مسلم 
بل على العكس 


اعتقد انني اطلت الحديث كثيرا 
اعذروني 
فان موني فتح جرحا في داخلي كنت احاول ان اخفيه


----------



## there is no god but ALLAH (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع مهم رجاء دخول الأخوة المسلمين والمسيحيين أيضاً*

المدارس هذه للأسف موجودة في غزة فلسطين


----------



## thelife.pro (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع مهم رجاء دخول الأخوة المسلمين والمسيحيين أيضاً*



Moony34 قال:


> لايف برو... كلامك منطقي جدا
> ولكن ما سبب كل هذه الكراهية... لماذا ظهرت واشتدت في الآونة الأخيرة؟؟؟
> أرجو رد واضح من أحد الأخوة المسلمين




لا اعتقد انك سوف تجد مبرر غير 
كلمة : هذا كله لتشويه الاسلام وزرع الفتن بيننا 
كأن الذين يقومون بهذا هم مسيحيين ونقول نحن ان المسمين فعلوا هذا


----------



## thelife.pro (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع مهم رجاء دخول الأخوة المسلمين والمسيحيين أيضاً*



there is no god but ALLAH قال:


> المدارس هذه للأسف موجودة في غزة فلسطين



وما ادراك ما الذي يدور داخل الصف من حوار بين المعلم والتلميذ 
ولماذا تاخذ عينة صغيرة لتتكم بها 
وهذا ان كانت موجودة فعلا 
نحن نتكلم معك عن شريحة كبيرة جدا من المسلمين 
بل اكثر


----------



## Moony34 (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع مهم رجاء دخول الأخوة المسلمين والمسيحيين أيضاً*



there is no god but ALLAH قال:


> غرضها أيضا ضرب الإسلام بلصق كل الجرائم بالمسلمين و بذلك  تتحقق أهدافهم ومن ثم تقف كل الفئات الغير مسلمة فى المجتمع المصري ضد المسلمين و تحاربهم
> في الحقيقة هذا ما يحدث
> فلا تصدقوا الإعلام الكاذب
> فهو يقوم بقلب الحقائق  و تشويهها  إلا بعض القنوات أو المواقع التي تنشر أخبار صحيحة لكنها ملاحقة من الحكام لأنها لا تقول إلا الحقيقة
> ...






أولا أشكر مداخلاتك الجميلة.
ولكن أي إعلام كاذب تتحدث عنه يا أخي الحبيب؟؟؟
وما هي هذه الجهات التي تتحدث عنها؟ والتي هدفها ضرب الإسلام؟؟
كلامك لحد ما مبهم وغير واضح...
على سبيل المثال حادثة العياط الأخيرة حدث ما يلي:
قال إمام الجامع ما قاله في خطبة الجمعة فخرج المسلمين يصرخون حي على الجهاد وضربوا من ضربوا وحرقوا ما حرقوا...
أين الجهات التي تتحدث عنها؟؟؟؟


----------



## Moony34 (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع مهم رجاء دخول الأخوة المسلمين والمسيحيين أيضاً*



thelife.pro قال:


> اعتقد انني اطلت الحديث كثيرا
> اعذروني
> فان موني فتح جرحا في داخلي كنت احاول ان اخفيه






حبيبي لا تعتذر فأنا أيضا مجروح وأبكي على حال بلدي


----------



## there is no god but ALLAH (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع مهم رجاء دخول الأخوة المسلمين والمسيحيين أيضاً*

من يقتل الأطفال و النساء و الشيوخ في العراق الاحتلال الأمريكي بقياده بوش ( الذي يتفاخر بأنه مسيحي و أعلن ذات مره بأن الحرب حرب صليبية) أم المسلمين؟


----------



## thelife.pro (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع مهم رجاء دخول الأخوة المسلمين والمسيحيين أيضاً*



Moony34 قال:


> أولا أشكر مداخلاتك الجميلة.
> ولكن أي إعلام كاذب تتحدث عنه يا أخي الحبيب؟؟؟
> وما هي هذه الجهات التي تتحدث عنها؟ والتي هدفها ضرب الإسلام؟؟
> كلامك لحد ما مبهم وغير واضح...
> ...



انت ياموني هي جهات الاعلام 
فانا لم اسمع بهذه القصة إلا منك 
فانت تحرض على زرع الفتنة يا موني 
يجب ان تسكت ولا تتحدث بهذا الأمر 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يا اخي المسلم 
لسنا نستند على وسائل اعلام نحن نتحدث عن واقع نلتمسه بيدنا كل يوم 
وكل ساعة لمجرد اننا مسيحيين 
نعاني من المشاكل لاننا مسيحيين 
كان قبل الأكراه بالسيف :budo: 
والآن بالمعاملة وبالسيف  :nunu0000: 

فلنصلي جميعا ليحمينا الرب :94:


----------



## there is no god but ALLAH (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع مهم رجاء دخول الأخوة المسلمين والمسيحيين أيضاً*

عندما يهاجم الانسان في عقر داره و تسلب خيرات بلاده مذا يفعل ؟! 
يقف مكتوف الأيدي أم يدافع عن و طنه و نفسه!!!
ثانيا المدارس المسيحيه في غزة تجعل في ساحه المدرسه شباكان مكتوب على أحد الشباكان محمد و الآخر عيسى  و يجعلون الأطفال يمرون على الشباكين فيعطى الاطفال الهدايا و الالعاب من شباك سيدنا عيسى عليه السلام أما عندما يمرون على شباك سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم لا يعطون شيئا !!!


----------



## thelife.pro (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع مهم رجاء دخول الأخوة المسلمين والمسيحيين أيضاً*



there is no god but ALLAH قال:


> من يقتل الأطفال و النساء و الشيوخ في العراق الاحتلال الأمريكي بقياده بوش ( الذي يتفاخر بأنه مسيحي و أعلن ذات مره بأن الحرب حرب صليبية) أم المسلمين؟




يبدو انك بعيد جدا عن الحقيقة 
كل ما فعل بوش 
والذي تحدثنا سابقا بان هذه سياسة وليس لها علاقة بالدين 
كل ما فعل لا يشكل شيء بما يفعله السنة مع الشيعة 
اخي العزيز اذا كنت تريد ارسل لك بعض عمليات القتل الشنيعة التي يجريها المسلمين 
ارسل لك معلومات من مواقع موثوقة عن العمليات التي تتم يوميا بين السنة والشيعة 
واذا اردت اجلب لك اناس عراقيين مقيمين في سوريا ليتحدثوا عن ما يجري بين السنة والشيعة بالعراق 
اخي العزيز 
اذا ظهر خبر واحد في اليوم عن قتل الامريكيين للعراقيين
فانه يظهر من اربع ال خمس اخبار عن قتل السنة الى الشيعة والعكس


----------



## amali (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع مهم رجاء دخول الأخوة المسلمين والمسيحيين أيضاً*



Moony34 قال:


> سلام للجميع...
> أولا أنا قاصد أحط الموضوع في المنتدى الثقافي علشان أنا عايز مناقشة راقية دون التطرق لحوار أديان ودون الهجوم على الإسلام على الإطلاق...
> أنا مسيحي مصري...
> عاوز أناقش معاكم حكاية مسببالي ضيق شديد وهي سلسلة الأعمال الإجرامية ضد أقباط مصر وكان آخرها حادثة العياط واللي كتب عنها أحد الإخوة واستفزني جدا رد إحدي الأخوات المسلمات لما عبرت عن حزنها على أقباط مصر وأسفها للي بيحصل لهم لكن قالت إن إحنا لازم نتأمل حال المسلمين في العراق وفلسطين علشان نعرف إننا أفضل حالاً منهم...
> ...



لا حول و لا قوة الا بالله  

على حسب ما سمعت اخي ان مصر قامت بالفرز بين الأقباط والمسلمين في مصر و الله اعلم

يغذي مصر مناخ اجتماعي وسياسي ولوائح وقوانين تفرز بين الأقباط المسلمين فرزا في شتى مجالات الحياة الآتية :

1- فرز في الأوراق الرسمية من ساعة الميلاد شهادته في بطاقات تحقيق الشخصية واستمارات مراحل التعليم وطلبات التوظيف بل وفي أوراق الشهر العقاري هكذا درجت الدولة على التركيز على تحديد الديانة دون أن تجني من وراء ذلك أي فائدة أو جدوى إلا التقسيم والفرز الطائفي لعناصر الأمة .

2- اختصار فترة التجنيد في القوات المسلحة ستة أشهر عن حفظ القرآن الكريم ولا تخفض هذه المدة عن حفظ الكتاب المقدس "الإنجيل" .

3- فرز في قوانين بناء دور العبادة حيث أخضعت الحكومة بناء دور عباد الأقباط لشروط خاصة لا تخضع لها دور عبادة المسلمين .

4- فرز في تولي الوظائف العامة فبعد أن كانت سياسة الدولة أيام الملكية تجرى على الاحتكام لمعايير الكفاءة والصلاحية والانضباط وحل عنصر الدين ليحل محل هذه المعايير ويعمل عمله المدمر في النفوس المريضة حتى أصبح نصيب الأقباط من التعيين في وظائف الدولة وخاصة الترقي إلى الوظائف العليا والوظائف القيادية متدينا بطريقة تستلفت النظر وتتناقص بشدة مع ما يمكنهم أن يقدموه عن عمل حار مخلص وخبرة إذا ما تقلدوا تلك الوظائف وأكد ذلك صدور القانون رقم 5 لسنة 1991 والذي جعل الترقية في الوظائف بالاختيار وعلى أساسه تم استبعاد الأقباط .

5- عدم قبول جامعة الأزهر للطلاب المسيحيين وقصر التعليم بها على المسلمين .

6- الفرز في التعيين في مناصب الوزراء فبعد أن كانت التشكيلات الوزارية في مصر تحرص على أن تتضمن تعيين وزراء أقباط في وزارات هامة كالتموين والمواصلات والشئون الاجتماعية والري والمالية والإسكان والخارجية وتقلد ثلاثة من الأقباط لهذه الوزارات فقد تولى كمال رمزي استيلو وزارة التموين في عهد جمال عبد الناصر وكانت أهم وزارة نظرا للحصار الاقتصادي في ذلك الوقت وتولى إبراهيم فرج وزارة الشئون الاجتماعية والخارجية وتولى عزيز سعد وزارة الري والأشغال وكان ذلك في وقت عدد الوزراء لا يتجاوز عشرا ولكن ما يجري هو تعيين وزيرا واحدا في حكومات يربوا عدد وزرائها على ثلاثين . 

7- التضييق على المسيحيين في الالتحاق بكليات الشرطة العسكرية وفي الاختيار للإعارات وزيرا والبعثات المخصصة للخارج وأقسام الدراسات العليا بالجامعات .
8- فرز في التعيين في مناصب المحافظ حتى يكاد الأمر يبدو أن هناك خطر على تعيين قبطي في منصب المحافظ باستثناء حالة واحدة حين تم تعيين الفريق فؤاد غالي قائد الجيش الثاني في حرب أكتوبر محافظا لمحافظة جنوب سيناء لفترة قصيرة بقصد إقصائه عن الخدمة في الجيش . 

9- تطبيق أحكام الشريعة الإسلامية في حالة أي نزاع ينشأ بين زوجين مسيحيين بسبب اعتناق أي من الطرفين للإسلام بعد الزواج وضم الأولاد إلى من أسلم من الزوجين .

10- فرز في الترشيح والتعيين في عضوية مجلس الشعب والشورى حتى بات وجود الأقباط ومشاركتهم في الحياة البرلمانية هامشيا لا تتمشى مع موقعهم كان آخر البرلمانية الأقباط هو المرحوم ويصا باشا واصف وكان يشغل رئيس البرلمان المصري في عصر الملكية 

11- 20% من برامج الإذاعة والتليفزيون برامج دينية إسلامية أو أعمال درامية مغلقة تبث الدعوة الإسلامية وإذاعة القرآن الكريم ولا يوجد بث إذاعي أو تليفزيوني للمشاعر المسيحية .



المصدر  http://www.alkalema.net/copt/copt4.htm?


----------



## Moony34 (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع مهم رجاء دخول الأخوة المسلمين والمسيحيين أيضاً*



thelife.pro قال:


> انت ياموني هي جهات الاعلام
> فانا لم اسمع بهذه القصة إلا منك
> فانت تحرض على زرع الفتنة يا موني
> يجب ان تسكت ولا تتحدث بهذا الأمر
> ...





هههههههههههههههههههه
عسل يا لايف برو...
مش عارف أضحك ولا أعيط على اللي بيحصل
أرجو من أخينا المسلم ومن جميع أحبائنا المسلمين الدخول مرة أخري واستمرار المناقشة


----------



## there is no god but ALLAH (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع مهم رجاء دخول الأخوة المسلمين والمسيحيين أيضاً*

الرئيس الأمريكي أعلن أن حربه على العراق( التي يقتل فيها الأطفال و النساء و الضعفاء) هي حرب صليبيه و تفاخر بأنه مسيحي ؟


----------



## thelife.pro (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع مهم رجاء دخول الأخوة المسلمين والمسيحيين أيضاً*



there is no god but ALLAH قال:


> عندما يهاجم الانسان في عقر داره و تسلب خيرات بلاده مذا يفعل ؟!
> يقف مكتوف الأيدي أم يدافع عن و طنه و نفسه!!!
> ثانيا المدارس المسيحيه في غزة تجعل في ساحه المدرسه شباكان مكتوب على أحد الشباكان محمد و الآخر عيسى  و يجعلون الأطفال يمرون على الشباكين فيعطى الاطفال الهدايا و الالعاب من شباك سيدنا عيسى عليه السلام أما عندما يمرون على شباك سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم لا يعطون شيئا !!!



قصة جميلة 
وما هو مصدرها 
هل درست بها


----------



## thelife.pro (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع مهم رجاء دخول الأخوة المسلمين والمسيحيين أيضاً*



there is no god but ALLAH قال:


> الرئيس الأمريكي أعلن أن حربه على العراق( التي يقتل فيها الأطفال و النساء و الضعفاء) هي حرب صليبيه و تفاخر بأنه مسيحي ؟



حرب صليبية 
شيء جميل 
وهل كل من قال لك انا مسيحي 
اصبح مسيحي


----------



## Moony34 (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع مهم رجاء دخول الأخوة المسلمين والمسيحيين أيضاً*



there is no god but ALLAH قال:


> الرئيس الأمريكي أعلن أن حربه على العراق( التي يقتل فيها الأطفال و النساء و الضعفاء) هي حرب صليبيه و تفاخر بأنه مسيحي ؟





يا أخي العزيز...
ولنفرض أن ما تقوله صحيح... هل هذا يعد تعليلا لضرب أقباط مصر وسلبهم وحرق ممتلكاتهم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Moony34 (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع مهم رجاء دخول الأخوة المسلمين والمسيحيين أيضاً*



amali قال:


> لا حول و لا قوة الا بالله
> 
> على حسب ما سمعت اخي ان مصر قامت بالفرز بين الأقباط والمسلمين في مصر و الله اعلم
> 
> ...





أشكرك على المشاركة...
هل تقصدين أن الدولة تغذي مناخ الكراهية ضد الأقباط؟


----------



## thelife.pro (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع مهم رجاء دخول الأخوة المسلمين والمسيحيين أيضاً*



amali قال:


> لا حول و لا قوة الا بالله
> 
> على حسب ما سمعت اخي ان مصر قامت بالفرز بين الأقباط والمسلمين في مصر و الله اعلم
> 
> ...



انه مصدر غير موثوق كاعادة 
فانه يتهجم على المسلمين وكل مصدر يتهجم عليهم هو غير موثوق ويزرع الفتنة


----------



## amali (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع مهم رجاء دخول الأخوة المسلمين والمسيحيين أيضاً*

لا اختي حاشا لله انا قلت لك سمعت و الله اعلم

اختي و لو قراتي و تمعنتي جيدا ستفهمين انها ليست مسالت الكراهية 

لا انهم يتبعون سياسة واحدة من اجل توحيد الدين 

السلام عليكم


----------



## amali (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع مهم رجاء دخول الأخوة المسلمين والمسيحيين أيضاً*



thelife.pro قال:


> انه مصدر غير موثوق كاعادة
> فانه يتهجم على المسلمين وكل مصدر يتهجم عليهم هو غير موثوق ويزرع الفتنة



اختي اظن انكي عضوة قديمة هنا و تعرفين قوانين المنتدى

يوجد المنتدى الخاص بالمحاورة الاسلامية 

وشكرا


----------



## there is no god but ALLAH (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع مهم رجاء دخول الأخوة المسلمين والمسيحيين أيضاً*

الذي يقتل الشيعه في العراق هم الأمريكان 

فأمريكان يقومون بإشعال الفتنة بين المسلمين  الشيعة و السنة بهدف اضعاف شوكة المسلمين أكثر 
 فهذه يا اخواني أهداف يهوديه تقودها دول كبيرة بهدف الستيلاء على خيرات الشرق الاوسط و تدمير بلاد المسلمين وهذه البلاد على رأسها أمريكا بقيادة بوش ( الذي يتفاخر بأنه مسيحي و حربه صليبية ) و اليهود الذين يهدفون الى الإستيلاء على العالم و خيراته و هاهم اليهود يعوثون فسادا في العراق الحبيب


----------



## there is no god but ALLAH (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع مهم رجاء دخول الأخوة المسلمين والمسيحيين أيضاً*



Moony34 قال:


> يا أخي العزيز...
> ولنفرض أن ما تقوله صحيح... هل هذا يعد تعليلا لضرب أقباط مصر وسلبهم وحرق ممتلكاتهم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



لا أقصد ذلك فها هم المسيحيين في حكومة حركه المقاومة الإسلامية حماس في فلسطين و حركة حماس دعمتهم في الأنتخابات
يا أخي بعض المسيحيين في الدول الغربية رفضوا الحرب على العراق


----------



## Moony34 (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع مهم رجاء دخول الأخوة المسلمين والمسيحيين أيضاً*



amali قال:


> لا اختي حاشا لله انا قلت لك سمعت و الله اعلم
> 
> اختي و لو قراتي و تمعنتي جيدا ستفهمين انها ليست مسالت الكراهية
> 
> ...





أنا أخوكي مش أختكld: 

مش فاهم بالظبط... يعني اللي إنتي كاتباه عن سياسة الحكومة المصرية ده إنتي شايفاه شئ كويس؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Moony34 (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع مهم رجاء دخول الأخوة المسلمين والمسيحيين أيضاً*



there is no god but ALLAH قال:


> لا أقصد ذلك فها هم المسيحيين في حكومة حركه المقاومة الإسلامية حماس في فلسطين و حركة حماس دعمتهم في الأنتخابات
> يا أخي بعض المسيحيين في الدول الغربية رفضوا الحرب على العراق





يا أخي العزيز ...
ما العلاقة بين ما تقول وما أتحدث أنا عنه من إضطهاد صارخ لأقباط مصر؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## thelife.pro (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع مهم رجاء دخول الأخوة المسلمين والمسيحيين أيضاً*



there is no god but ALLAH قال:


> الذي يقتل الشيعه في العراق هم الأمريكان
> 
> فأمريكان يقومون بإشعال الفتنة بين المسلمين  الشيعة و السنة بهدف اضعاف شوكة المسلمين أكثر
> فهذه يا اخواني أهداف يهوديه تقودها دول كبيرة بهدف الستيلاء على خيرات الشرق الاوسط و تدمير بلاد المسلمين وهذه البلاد على رأسها أمريكا بقيادة بوش ( الذي يتفاخر بأنه مسيحي و حربه صليبية ) و اليهود الذين يهدفون الى الإستيلاء على العالم و خيراته و هاهم اليهود يعوثون فسادا في العراق الحبيب




اخي العزيز 
الا تلاحظ انك ترمي بكل شيء على الامريكان 
لست مع الامريكان بافعالهم هذه 
لكن سوف اوضح لك ما تفعلوه 

مثلا عندما يستلم احد الناس عملا في مستودع 
ويبدأ النهب والسرقة 
ما يلبث ان يحترق هذا المستودع 
حتى يقول ان الاغراض التي سرقها هو احترقت مع المستودع 

وهذا حالكم 
تضربون ببعض بالعراق 
واتتكم امريكا فرميتوا اللوم عليها 
واصبحت هي السبب 
اين عقولكم اذا 
فالنفرض ان كلامك صحيح وان امريكا تزرع الفتنة بينكم 
اذا اين عقولكم 
لماذا تقتلون بعض هل الفتنة تبرر القتل بين بعضكم 
الرب يرحمنا اجمعين


----------



## Moony34 (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع مهم رجاء دخول الأخوة المسلمين والمسيحيين أيضاً*



thelife.pro قال:


> اخي العزيز
> الا تلاحظ انك ترمي بكل شيء على الامريكان
> لست مع الامريكان بافعالهم هذه
> لكن سوف اوضح لك ما تفعلوه
> ...






إضافة لكلام أخي لايف برو...
ولنفرض أن أمريكا تفعل ذلك... هل هذا سبب منطقي لإضطهاد المسيحيين في مصر وسوريا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## amali (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع مهم رجاء دخول الأخوة المسلمين والمسيحيين أيضاً*



Moony34 قال:


> أنا أخوكي مش أختكld:
> 
> مش فاهم بالظبط... يعني اللي إنتي كاتباه عن سياسة الحكومة المصرية ده إنتي شايفاه شئ كويس؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


طبعا لا يا اخي  مش كويس كلنا بشر و بيصعبو علينا الناس

لكن كل واحد ودينو و مادام عدد المسلمين في مصر اكثر من عدد المسيح طبعا سيتبعون الاغلبية

 و في نظري و نظرك و نظر كل الناس الاغلبية هي اللتي تربح 

اللهم وحد صفوف المسلمين

اسفة اخي لكن و الله لم اقصد شيء من الموضوع


----------



## Moony34 (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع مهم رجاء دخول الأخوة المسلمين والمسيحيين أيضاً*



amali قال:


> طبعا لا يا اخي  مش كويس كلنا بشر و بيصعبو علينا الناس
> 
> لكن كل واحد ودينو و مادام عدد المسلمين في مصر اكثر من عدد المسيح طبعا سيتبعون الاغلبية
> 
> ...





أختي أمل:
أنا لا أتحدث عن أسلوب الحكومة في التفرقة بين المسيحيين والمسلمين ... أنتي من فتحتي هذا الموضوع وإذا كان هذا مبرر بقلة عدد المسيحيين فهو غير منطقي لأن المعيار الحقيقي في العمل يجب أن يكون الكفاءة وليس الكثرة....
أما الموضوع الأساسي فهو إضطهاد المسيحيين وسلبهم وهو ما يحدث من الناس وليس الحكومة


----------



## drop245 (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع مهم رجاء دخول الأخوة المسلمين والمسيحيين أيضاً*

شكرا اختي amali على مداخلتكي جزاكي الله كل خير.......................


----------



## Moony34 (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع مهم رجاء دخول الأخوة المسلمين والمسيحيين أيضاً*



drop245 قال:


> شكرا اختي amali على مداخلتكي جزاكي الله كل خير.......................





ولكني أود أن أسمع رأيك أيضا


----------



## amali (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع مهم رجاء دخول الأخوة المسلمين والمسيحيين أيضاً*



drop245 قال:


> شكرا اختي amali على مداخلتكي جزاكي الله كل خير.......................



شكرا لك اخي :flowers::flowers:

انا ايضا كنت اتمنى اشوف رايك


----------



## there is no god but ALLAH (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع مهم رجاء دخول الأخوة المسلمين والمسيحيين أيضاً*

المضطهد الآن في العالم كله هو المسلم و ليس المسيحي أين اضطهاد المسيحي المسيحيين في كل العالم تفتح لهم الأبواب و يدخلون الى كل الدول بدون اعاقات أما المسلم فهو الملاحق و المراقب و المضطهد و المظلوم لكن الله موجود و الله المستقبل للإسلام شئتم أم أبيتم "و الله متم نوره و لو كره الكافرون " افعلو كما تشائون يهودا و مسيحيين و اضطهدو المسلمين و لا حقوهم و انهبو خيرات بلادهم فلسوف يأتي اليوم الذي نكون فيه أسياد العالم كما كنا و ذلك بتمسكنا بقرآننا و سنة نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم و ها هي البشائر بداية سقوط أمريكا كما سقط الإتحاد السوفييتي سابقا قل لي أين الإتحاد السوفييتي و الله ان انتصارات المقاومين الشيشان في روسيا ل تجعانا متفائلين بأن المستقبل لأمة محمد و للدين الإسلامي و لا أحد ينكر ذلك لكن الإعلام يخفي عنا هذه الأنتصارات حتى لات تكون سببا في رجوع الكثير من المسلمين الى الإلتزام بالدين 
أنتم و اثقين بأن المستقبل للإسلام و لكن تأخذكم العزة بالإثم


----------



## اسيا (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع مهم رجاء دخول الأخوة المسلمين والمسيحيين أيضاً*

السلام عليكم والرحمة 

اتعلم يجب نحن اللي نستفسر لما يتعرض الاسلام لهذه الاهانات 

 ساقول لكم شيء  قل لي اخ انه صار في ابسط الاشياء يعني 

مثلا في منتديات لو تسال واحد تقله من هو نبي الاسلام يقلك مشعارف  المهم اني اسبه فقط وتشوف المسلمات يرمى بهم وبحجابهم 


 وللحديث  بقية


----------



## thelife.pro (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع مهم رجاء دخول الأخوة المسلمين والمسيحيين أيضاً*



amali قال:


> طبعا لا يا اخي  مش كويس كلنا بشر و بيصعبو علينا الناس
> 
> لكن كل واحد ودينو و مادام عدد المسلمين في مصر اكثر من عدد المسيح طبعا سيتبعون الاغلبية
> 
> ...



لا من قال ان الاغلبية دائما تربح 
اليس هنالك حروب للرسول وكان عددهم فيها اقل بكثير من الاعداء وانتصر 
هنا ليست الفكرة فكرة اغلبية 

هنا نعالج فكرة ما هو حلال علي حرام على الآخرين 

فالنفترض ان كلامكم عن الامريكان صحيح مية مية 
الامريكان يضهدون المسلمين في البلاد العربية 
ومن هذا تطلقون عليهم اسم كفار 

وبنفس الوقت المسلمين يضهدون المسيحيين في البلاد العربية 
اذا فانتم كفار 

اليس هذا التفسير كما تنطقون انتم 

اختي او اخي العزيز 
نحنا نتكلم عن سبب اضهاد المسيحيين في البلاد العربية 
اتعلمين انني لا استطيع الدخول الى منتديات الكنيسة العربية الى من مزود خدمة واحد 
مزودات الخدمة الخرى 
موقع الكنيسة العربية محجوب عليها 

لماذا هذا لماذا يحجبون هذا الموقع هل رأيت فيه عيب 

لماذا لا يسمح للمسيحي ان يتناقش مع المسلم في هذه البلاد 
لماذا يأخذ بالحكم السياسي 
وبانه يثير حرب طائفية 
اين حرية التعبير عن الرأي 

هذا ما نحن فيه 
نضرب بسكين ونضع يدنا على فمنا كي لا يظهر صوت الآه 
لاننا سوف نعاقب عليه 

ربما كانت هذه المنتديات المجال لي كي اتنفس واتحاور مع مسلمين 

ولا ادري ما بي المطاف اذا شعر احدهم بي


----------



## thelife.pro (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع مهم رجاء دخول الأخوة المسلمين والمسيحيين أيضاً*



there is no god but ALLAH قال:


> المضطهد الآن في العالم كله هو المسلم و ليس المسيحي أين اضطهاد المسيحي المسيحيين في كل العالم تفتح لهم الأبواب و يدخلون الى كل الدول بدون اعاقات أما المسلم فهو الملاحق و المراقب و المضطهد و المظلوم لكن الله موجود و الله المستقبل للإسلام شئتم أم أبيتم "و الله متم نوره و لو كره الكافرون " افعلو كما تشائون يهودا و مسيحيين و اضطهدو المسلمين و لا حقوهم و انهبو خيرات بلادهم فلسوف يأتي اليوم الذي نكون فيه أسياد العالم كما كنا و ذلك بتمسكنا بقرآننا و سنة نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم و ها هي البشائر بداية سقوط أمريكا كما سقط الإتحاد السوفييتي سابقا قل لي أين الإتحاد السوفييتي و الله ان انتصارات المقاومين الشيشان في روسيا ل تجعانا متفائلين بأن المستقبل لأمة محمد و للدين الإسلامي و لا أحد ينكر ذلك لكن الإعلام يخفي عنا هذه الأنتصارات حتى لات تكون سببا في رجوع الكثير من المسلمين الى الإلتزام بالدين
> أنتم و اثقين بأن المستقبل للإسلام و لكن تأخذكم العزة بالإثم



لا يا اخي اين تجد المسلمون مضهدون 
اخي العزيز ضمن امريكا تجد المسلمون يعيشون من دون اية ضغوطات 
وبالنسبة لمقولتك تنهبون خيرات بلادنا 
فانا اقول لك راجع التاريخ 
واعرف اين هو اصل المسيحيين 
من هنا بدأت رسالة المسيحيين 
من هنا نشأ المسيحيين 
من فلسطين من مصر من الاردن من سوريا 
نحنا من هنا بدأنا 
ونحن الأساس 
ولهذا لا يمكنك ان تعتبر ان امريكا هي اصول المسيحية 
واننا نأخذ من تعاليمها 
بل العكس 
اتمنى ان تتفهم ما اقول 
لسنا برافضين لمن هي الارض 
لكننا رافضين لطريقة التعايش 
انتم تدعون السلام والمحبة وبنفس الوقت تعاملوننا بكراهية


----------



## thelife.pro (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع مهم رجاء دخول الأخوة المسلمين والمسيحيين أيضاً*



اسيا قال:


> السلام عليكم والرحمة
> 
> اتعلم يجب نحن اللي نستفسر لما يتعرض الاسلام لهذه الاهانات
> 
> ...




نريد توضيك اكثر
وبالنسبة الى التهجم 
لا اعتقد ان هذا ينطبق على الجميع 

نحنا هنا عارفون كثيرا عن دينكم 
وعارفين اكثر من كثيرين فيكم 
عندما كنت يوما اتحدث مع مسلم خارج المنتديات 
ذكرت له آية من القرآن فسألني عن صحة تواجد هذه الآية 
بما انه غير عارف بما يحتويه قرآنه 

هذ ليس بالتفسير الكافي 

اطلب المزيد


----------



## sandy23 (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع مهم رجاء دخول الأخوة المسلمين والمسيحيين أيضاً*



there is no god but ALLAH قال:


> الرئيس الأمريكي أعلن أن حربه على العراق( التي يقتل فيها الأطفال و النساء و الضعفاء) هي حرب صليبيه و تفاخر بأنه مسيحي ؟



سلام الرب يسوع
اول شي يا اخي انت ليه بتحمل المسيحية كل شي بصير بالعراق
روح اتاكد بالاول مين اللي عم بقتل السنة اذا كان بلبنان او بالعراق مين بكون ما هني الشيعة منكم وفيكم يعني
وهيدا منه كلامي هيدا كلام حبيبكم حسن نصرالله  اللي بيتمنى انوا السنة تتحرق بالعراق وبيعمل حرب اهلية بلبنان عشان يعمل دولة شيعية جديدة

سوري لو كلامي ما رح يعجبك بس هيدي هي الحقيقة اللي ما بدكم تعترفوا فيها

سلام ونعمة الرب يسوع
ساندي


----------



## حنونه (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع مهم رجاء دخول الأخوة المسلمين والمسيحيين أيضاً*

ربنا قادر على حماية قطيعه--------------الرب راعينا فلا شيء يعوزنا او يخيفنا


----------



## thelife.pro (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع مهم رجاء دخول الأخوة المسلمين والمسيحيين أيضاً*



sandy23 قال:


> سلام الرب يسوع
> اول شي يا اخي انت ليه بتحمل المسيحية كل شي بصير بالعراق
> روح اتاكد بالاول مين اللي عم بقتل السنة اذا كان بلبنان او بالعراق مين بكون ما هني الشيعة منكم وفيكم يعني
> وهيدا منه كلامي هيدا كلام حبيبكم حسن نصرالله  اللي بيتمنى انوا السنة تتحرق بالعراق وبيعمل حرب اهلية بلبنان عشان يعمل دولة شيعية جديدة
> ...



كلامك صحيح ساندي


----------



## thelife.pro (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع مهم رجاء دخول الأخوة المسلمين والمسيحيين أيضاً*



حنونه قال:


> ربنا قادر على حماية قطيعه--------------الرب راعينا فلا شيء يعوزنا او يخيفنا




اذا كان الرب معنا فمن علينا 

لازم نصبر على المر اللي نحنا فيه 
وربنا عارف بكل شيء


----------



## روح الامل (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع مهم رجاء دخول الأخوة المسلمين والمسيحيين أيضاً*

السلام عليكم 

 انتم متناقضين كثيرا في كلامكم 

 تصدقوا ان اختي تكلمت مع اككبر مشرف بهذا المنتدى لاداعي لذكر الاسماء لجرح مشاعره 

لان اسلامنا لا يعلمنا جرح مشاعر الاخرين 

والله تكلم معها باقبح الكلام الله يهديه لمجرد انها قالت السلام عليكم لانه هو من اضافها وبدا في سلسلته من الشتم 

هكذا انتم دوما تدورون في حلقة فارغة 

عجيب والله 

تنافقو في انفسكم وتخدعوها وعلاش 

لازم تتعلموا كيف تناقشوا المواضيع بادب وحضارية 

كنت اتابع في المشاركات حقا غريب 

يبدا المسيحي بطرح الموضوع ويقول لازم نتكلم بادب . وغيره


ولكن للاسف ما ان يبدا المسلم بالكلام معه في اشياء حقيقة 

يتهرب وبعدها يبدا بتلفيق الاتهامات على المسلم 

غريب والله


----------



## روح الامل (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع مهم رجاء دخول الأخوة المسلمين والمسيحيين أيضاً*

هو مشرف مهم هنا ليس الاول ولكن  هو عارف نفسه


----------



## mase7ya (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع مهم رجاء دخول الأخوة المسلمين والمسيحيين أيضاً*



there is no god but ALLAH قال:


> المدارس هذه للأسف موجودة في غزة فلسطين


شو الكلام الاهبل هذا انا فى غزة.... والمدارس المسيحية كلها اكم مدرسة وفيها مسلمين اكتر من مسيحية وماعنا تفرقة بين مسيحين ومسلمين وازا كان فى بيكونوا المسلمين هما الى باديين ومابيتعمللهم حاجة اعرف قبل ماتحكى اوكى الحقيقة احنا بنعانى حتى فى مدرسنا ومن مسلمين ومابيتعملهم حاجة ....:smil8:


----------



## روح الامل (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع مهم رجاء دخول الأخوة المسلمين والمسيحيين أيضاً*

بارك الله فيك على القصة وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك باذن الله


----------



## thelife.pro (20 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع مهم رجاء دخول الأخوة المسلمين والمسيحيين أيضاً*



stars_29 قال:


> http://www.elazhar.com/okdown1/nonmuslims_arabic.mht
> هده قصة فتات مسيحية
> لقد ولدت في الدنمرك، وتربيت في عائلة أردنية مسيحية في الأردن (التفاصيل). كان أبي قسيساً (رجل دين مسيحي) لأربعة كنائس وتعتبر أمي من أكبر القادة النساء المسيحيات في مجتمع الشرق الأوسط. وقد كنت قائدة شبيبة وأطفال في الكنيسة، ومرشدة مسيحية في المجتمع المسيحي فأنا لدي المعرفة الكافية عن التوراة والأنجيل. لقد اتخذت المسيح مخلص شخصي لحياتي عندما كنت الثامنة من العمر، وتعمدت بالماء في الثانية عشرة، ثم تعمدت بالروح في الرابعة عشر من العمر. ولكني لمم أغلق عقلي في يوم من الأيام للتعرف على الحقيقة، والبحث عن المعرفة حيث أنني لم أجد السلام في داخلي الى أن أصبحت مسلمة، وقد اتخذ الكثير من الوقت حتى اقتنعت بالاسلام ديناً.
> 
> ...





شكرا لك 
قصة جميلة 
مع انني لم اكملها الى الآخر 
ولكنني اريد ان اخبرك شيء 
نحن نبحث عن اشياء ملموسة 
اي اننا نريد شيء موثوق به


----------



## مسلمه شيعيه (20 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع مهم رجاء دخول الأخوة المسلمين والمسيحيين أيضاً*

هناك أناس ماتت من قلوبهم الرحمه ...يلبسون عبائة الدين و الدين بريئ منهم


----------



## thelife.pro (20 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع مهم رجاء دخول الأخوة المسلمين والمسيحيين أيضاً*

اهلا بك اختنا الشيعية معنا 
فعلا اكثر الناس في هذا العصر 
ترتدي لباس الدين ولكن 
قلوبها مليئة بالحقد 
ويبقى الدين ستار لها 

شكرا لك


----------



## amali (20 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع مهم رجاء دخول الأخوة المسلمين والمسيحيين أيضاً*



stars_29 قال:


> http://www.elazhar.com/okdown1/nonmuslims_arabic.mht
> هده قصة فتات مسيحية
> لقد ولدت في الدنمرك، وتربيت في عائلة أردنية مسيحية في الأردن (التفاصيل). كان أبي قسيساً (رجل دين مسيحي) لأربعة كنائس وتعتبر أمي من أكبر القادة النساء المسيحيات في مجتمع الشرق الأوسط. وقد كنت قائدة شبيبة وأطفال في الكنيسة، ومرشدة مسيحية في المجتمع المسيحي فأنا لدي المعرفة الكافية عن التوراة والأنجيل. لقد اتخذت المسيح مخلص شخصي لحياتي عندما كنت الثامنة من العمر، وتعمدت بالماء في الثانية عشرة، ثم تعمدت بالروح في الرابعة عشر من العمر. ولكني لمم أغلق عقلي في يوم من الأيام للتعرف على الحقيقة، والبحث عن المعرفة حيث أنني لم أجد السلام في داخلي الى أن أصبحت مسلمة، وقد اتخذ الكثير من الوقت حتى اقتنعت بالاسلام ديناً.
> 
> ...



جزاك الله خيرا اختي

قصة جميلة


----------



## amali (20 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع مهم رجاء دخول الأخوة المسلمين والمسيحيين أيضاً*



stars_29 قال:


> http://www.elazhar.com/okdown1/nonmuslims_arabic.mht
> هده قصة فتات مسيحية
> لقد ولدت في الدنمرك، وتربيت في عائلة أردنية مسيحية في الأردن (التفاصيل). كان أبي قسيساً (رجل دين مسيحي) لأربعة كنائس وتعتبر أمي من أكبر القادة النساء المسيحيات في مجتمع الشرق الأوسط. وقد كنت قائدة شبيبة وأطفال في الكنيسة، ومرشدة مسيحية في المجتمع المسيحي فأنا لدي المعرفة الكافية عن التوراة والأنجيل. لقد اتخذت المسيح مخلص شخصي لحياتي عندما كنت الثامنة من العمر، وتعمدت بالماء في الثانية عشرة، ثم تعمدت بالروح في الرابعة عشر من العمر. ولكني لمم أغلق عقلي في يوم من الأيام للتعرف على الحقيقة، والبحث عن المعرفة حيث أنني لم أجد السلام في داخلي الى أن أصبحت مسلمة، وقد اتخذ الكثير من الوقت حتى اقتنعت بالاسلام ديناً.
> 
> ...



جزاك الله خيرا اختي

قصة جميلة

الله يزيد و يبارك في امة سيدنا محمد صلى الله غليه و سلم​​


----------



## mase7ya (20 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع مهم رجاء دخول الأخوة المسلمين والمسيحيين أيضاً*



there is no god but ALLAH قال:


> عندما يهاجم الانسان في عقر داره و تسلب خيرات بلاده مذا يفعل ؟!
> يقف مكتوف الأيدي أم يدافع عن و طنه و نفسه!!!
> ثانيا المدارس المسيحيه في غزة تجعل في ساحه المدرسه شباكان مكتوب على أحد الشباكان محمد و الآخر عيسى  و يجعلون الأطفال يمرون على الشباكين فيعطى الاطفال الهدايا و الالعاب من شباك سيدنا عيسى عليه السلام أما عندما يمرون على شباك سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم لا يعطون شيئا !!!


بهنيك على هالخيال الواسع :t31::t31:بس ممكن اعرف شو اسم المدرسة الى ابتعمل هيك  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:t9:


----------



## Moony34 (20 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع مهم رجاء دخول الأخوة المسلمين والمسيحيين أيضاً*

ما معني هذه القصة...
الموضوع يتناول سوء معاملة المسيحيين والسلب والنهب لهم ن قبل المسلمين في الدول العربية...
أرجو عدم الخروج عن الموضوع...
وللآن لم يتكلم مسلم واحد بموضوعية وحياد عن هذا الموضوع


----------



## المسلم السنى (20 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع مهم رجاء دخول الأخوة المسلمين والمسيحيين أيضاً*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
قُلْ يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ تَعَالَوْا إِلَى كَلِمَةٍ سَوَاءٍ بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَكُمْ أَلَّا نَعْبُدَ إِلَّا اللَّهَ وَلَا نُشْرِكَ بِهِ شَيْئًا وَلَا يَتَّخِذَ بَعْضُنَا بَعْضًا أَرْبَابًا مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ فَإِنْ تَوَلَّوْا فَقُولُوا اشْهَدُوا بِأَنَّا مُسْلِمُونَ (64) يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ لِمَ تُحَاجُّونَ فِي إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَمَا أُنْزِلَتِ التَّوْرَاةُ وَالْإِنْجِيلُ إِلَّا مِنْ بَعْدِهِ أَفَلَا تَعْقِلُونَ (65) هَا أَنْتُمْ هَؤُلَاءِ حَاجَجْتُمْ فِيمَا لَكُمْ بِهِ عِلْمٌ فَلِمَ تُحَاجُّونَ فِيمَا لَيْسَ لَكُمْ بِهِ عِلْمٌ وَاللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ وَأَنْتُمْ لَا تَعْلَمُونَ (66) مَا كَانَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ يَهُودِيًّا وَلَا نَصْرَانِيًّا وَلَكِنْ كَانَ حَنِيفًا مُسْلِمًا وَمَا كَانَ مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ (67) إِنَّ أَوْلَى النَّاسِ بِإِبْرَاهِيمَ لَلَّذِينَ اتَّبَعُوهُ وَهَذَا النَّبِيُّ وَالَّذِينَ آَمَنُوا وَاللَّهُ وَلِيُّ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ (68) وَدَّتْ طَائِفَةٌ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ لَوْ يُضِلُّونَكُمْ وَمَا يُضِلُّونَ إِلَّا أَنْفُسَهُمْ وَمَا يَشْعُرُونَ (69) يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ لِمَ تَكْفُرُونَ بِآَيَاتِ اللَّهِ وَأَنْتُمْ تَشْهَدُونَ (70) يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ لِمَ تَلْبِسُونَ الْحَقَّ بِالْبَاطِلِ وَتَكْتُمُونَ الْحَقَّ وَأَنْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ (71) وَقَالَتْ طَائِفَةٌ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ آَمِنُوا بِالَّذِي أُنْزِلَ عَلَى الَّذِينَ آَمَنُوا وَجْهَ النَّهَارِ وَاكْفُرُوا آَخِرَهُ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَرْجِعُونَ (72) وَلَا تُؤْمِنُوا إِلَّا لِمَنْ تَبِعَ دِينَكُمْ قُلْ إِنَّ الْهُدَى هُدَى اللَّهِ أَنْ يُؤْتَى أَحَدٌ مِثْلَ مَا أُوتِيتُمْ أَوْ يُحَاجُّوكُمْ عِنْدَ رَبِّكُمْ قُلْ إِنَّ الْفَضْلَ بِيَدِ اللَّهِ يُؤْتِيهِ مَنْ يَشَاءُ وَاللَّهُ وَاسِعٌ عَلِيمٌ (73) يَخْتَصُّ بِرَحْمَتِهِ مَنْ يَشَاءُ وَاللَّهُ ذُو الْفَضْلِ الْعَظِيمِ (74) وَمِنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ مَنْ إِنْ تَأْمَنْهُ بِقِنْطَارٍ يُؤَدِّهِ إِلَيْكَ وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ إِنْ تَأْمَنْهُ بِدِينَارٍ لَا يُؤَدِّهِ إِلَيْكَ إِلَّا مَا دُمْتَ عَلَيْهِ قَائِمًا ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمْ قَالُوا لَيْسَ عَلَيْنَا فِي الْأُمِّيِّينَ سَبِيلٌ وَيَقُولُونَ عَلَى اللَّهِ الْكَذِبَ وَهُمْ يَعْلَمُونَ (75) بَلَى مَنْ أَوْفَى بِعَهْدِهِ وَاتَّقَى فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ يُحِبُّ الْمُتَّقِينَ (76) إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَشْتَرُونَ بِعَهْدِ اللَّهِ وَأَيْمَانِهِمْ ثَمَنًا قَلِيلًا أُولَئِكَ لَا خَلَاقَ لَهُمْ فِي الْآَخِرَةِ وَلَا يُكَلِّمُهُمُ اللَّهُ وَلَا يَنْظُرُ إِلَيْهِمْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ وَلَا يُزَكِّيهِمْ وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ (77) وَإِنَّ مِنْهُمْ لَفَرِيقًا يَلْوُونَ أَلْسِنَتَهُمْ بِالْكِتَابِ لِتَحْسَبُوهُ مِنَ الْكِتَابِ وَمَا هُوَ مِنَ الْكِتَابِ وَيَقُولُونَ هُوَ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ وَمَا هُوَ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ وَيَقُولُونَ عَلَى اللَّهِ الْكَذِبَ وَهُمْ يَعْلَمُونَ (78) مَا كَانَ لِبَشَرٍ أَنْ يُؤْتِيَهُ اللَّهُ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحُكْمَ وَالنُّبُوَّةَ ثُمَّ يَقُولَ لِلنَّاسِ كُونُوا عِبَادًا لِي مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ وَلَكِنْ كُونُوا رَبَّانِيِّينَ بِمَا كُنْتُمْ تُعَلِّمُونَ الْكِتَابَ وَبِمَا كُنْتُمْ تَدْرُسُونَ (79) وَلَا يَأْمُرَكُمْ أَنْ تَتَّخِذُوا الْمَلَائِكَةَ وَالنَّبِيِّينَ أَرْبَابًا أَيَأْمُرُكُمْ بِالْكُفْرِ بَعْدَ إِذْ أَنْتُمْ مُسْلِمُونَ (80) وَإِذْ أَخَذَ اللَّهُ مِيثَاقَ النَّبِيِّينَ لَمَا آَتَيْتُكُمْ مِنْ كِتَابٍ وَحِكْمَةٍ ثُمَّ جَاءَكُمْ رَسُولٌ مُصَدِّقٌ لِمَا مَعَكُمْ لَتُؤْمِنُنَّ بِهِ وَلَتَنْصُرُنَّهُ قَالَ أَأَقْرَرْتُمْ وَأَخَذْتُمْ عَلَى ذَلِكُمْ إِصْرِي قَالُوا أَقْرَرْنَا قَالَ فَاشْهَدُوا وَأَنَا مَعَكُمْ مِنَ الشَّاهِدِينَ (81) فَمَنْ تَوَلَّى بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ فَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْفَاسِقُونَ (82) أَفَغَيْرَ دِينِ اللَّهِ يَبْغُونَ وَلَهُ أَسْلَمَ مَنْ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ طَوْعًا وَكَرْهًا وَإِلَيْهِ يُرْجَعُونَ (83) قُلْ آَمَنَّا بِاللَّهِ وَمَا أُنْزِلَ عَلَيْنَا وَمَا أُنْزِلَ عَلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَالْأَسْبَاطِ وَمَا أُوتِيَ مُوسَى وَعِيسَى وَالنَّبِيُّونَ مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ لَا نُفَرِّقُ بَيْنَ أَحَدٍ مِنْهُمْ وَنَحْنُ لَهُ مُسْلِمُونَ (84) وَمَنْ يَبْتَغِ غَيْرَ الْإِسْلَامِ دِينًا فَلَنْ يُقْبَلَ مِنْهُ وَهُوَ فِي الْآَخِرَةِ مِنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ (85) كَيْفَ يَهْدِي اللَّهُ قَوْمًا كَفَرُوا بَعْدَ إِيمَانِهِمْ وَشَهِدُوا أَنَّ الرَّسُولَ حَقٌّ وَجَاءَهُمُ الْبَيِّنَاتُ وَاللَّهُ لَا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الظَّالِمِينَ (86) أُولَئِكَ جَزَاؤُهُمْ أَنَّ عَلَيْهِمْ لَعْنَةَ اللَّهِ وَالْمَلَائِكَةِ وَالنَّاسِ أَجْمَعِينَ (87) خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا لَا يُخَفَّفُ عَنْهُمُ الْعَذَابُ وَلَا هُمْ يُنْظَرُونَ (88) إِلَّا الَّذِينَ تَابُوا مِنْ بَعْدِ ذَلِكَ وَأَصْلَحُوا فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ (89)


----------



## there is no god but ALLAH (20 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع مهم رجاء دخول الأخوة المسلمين والمسيحيين أيضاً*

 معجزة الرسول التي اثبتوها بعد ان انفقوا 100 مليار دولار 


وإليكم القصة التي حدثت في عهد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :

\"إن كفار مكة قالوا للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم : إن كنت صادقا فشق لنا القمر فرقتين ، ووعدوه بالإيمان إن فعل ، وكانت ليلة بدر ، فسأل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ربه أن يعطيه ما طلبوا ، فانشق القمر نصف على جبل الصفا ، ونصف على جبل قيقعان المقابل له ، حتى رأوا حراء بينهما ،فقالوا : سحرنا محمد ، ثم قالوا : إن كان سحرنا فإنه لا يستطيع أن يسحر الناس كلهم!! فقال أبو جهل:اصبروا حتى تأتينا أهل البوادي فإن أخبروا بانشقاقه فهو صحيح ، وإلا فقد سحر محمد أعيننا ، فجاؤوا فأخبروا بانشقاق القمر فقال أبو جهل والمشركون :هذا سحر مستمر أي دائم فأنزل الله : (اقتربت الساعة وانشق القمر* وإن يروا آية يعرضوا ويقولوا سحر مستمر* وكذبوا واتبعوا أهواءهم وكل أمر مستقر* ولقد جاءهم من الأنباء مافيه مزدجر* حكمة بالغة فما تغني النذر* فتول عنهم..) \" 

انتهت القصه التي كانت في عهدالرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم 
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::: 


فى أحد ندوات الدكتور زغلول النجار باحدى جامعات بريطانيا قال أن معجزة انشقاق القمر على يد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم تم اثباتها حديثا ثم حكى قصة أثبتت ذلك: 

قال أحد الاخوة الانجليز المهتمين بالاسلام اسمه داود موسى بيتكوك وهو الآن رئيس الحزب الاسلامى البريطانى وينوى أن يخوض الانتخابات القادمة باسم الاسلام الذى ينتشر فى الغرب بمعدلات كبيرة أنه أثناء بحثه عن ديانة أهداه صديق ترجمة لمعانى القرآن بالانجليزية فتحها فاذا بسورة القمر فقرأ (اقتربت الساعة وانشق القمر) فقال هل ينشق القمر؟ 

ثم انصد عن قراءة باقى المصحف ولم يفتحه ثانية . 

وفي يوم وهوا جالس أمام التلفاز البريطانى ليشاهد برنامجا على ال بى بى سى يحاور فيه المذيع ثلاثة من العلماء الأمريكان وكان يعتب عليهم أن أمريكا تنفق الملايين بل المليارات فى مشاريع غزو الفضاء فى الوقت الذى يتضور فيه الملايين من الفقر فظل العلماء يبررون ذلك أنه أفاد كثيرا فى جميع المجالات الزراعية والصناعية...الخ 

ثم جاء ذكر أحد أكبر الرحلات تكلفة فقد كانت على سطح القمر وكلفت حوالى 100 مليار دولار فسألهم المذيع ألكى تضعون علم أمريكا على سطح القمر تنفقون هذا المبلغ؟؟ رد العلماء أنهم كانوايدرسون التركيب الداخلى لهذا التابع لكى يروا مدى تشابهه مع الأرض ثم قال أحدهم : فوجئنا بأمر عجيب هو حزام من الصخور المتحولة يقطع القمر من سطحه الى جوفه الى سطحه فأعطينا هذه المعلومات الى الجيولوجيين فتعجبوا وقرروا أنه لايمكن أن يحدث ذلك الا أن يكون القمر قد انشق فى يوم من الأيام ثم التحم وأن تكون هذه الصخور المتحولة ناتجة من الاصطدام لحظة الالتحام ثم يستطرد داود موسى بيتكوك:قفزت من على المقعد وهتفت معجزة حدثت لمحمد عليه الصلاة والسلام من أكثر من 1400 سنة فى قلب البادية يسخر الله الأمريكان لكى ينفقوا عليها مليارات الدولارات حتى يثبتوها للمسلمين أكيد أن هذا الدين حق: 

وكانت سورة القمر سببا لاسلامه بعد أن كانت سببا فى اعراضه عن الاسلام.


----------



## Moony34 (20 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع مهم رجاء دخول الأخوة المسلمين والمسيحيين أيضاً*

لماذا تحول الموضوع إلى موضوع آخر تماما


----------



## mase7ya (21 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع مهم رجاء دخول الأخوة المسلمين والمسيحيين أيضاً*



there is no god but ALLAH قال:


> معجزة الرسول التي اثبتوها بعد ان انفقوا 100 مليار دولار
> 
> 
> وإليكم القصة التي حدثت في عهد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :
> ...


 بدال هذا الى بتقولة جاوب على سوالى !!!!:thnk0001:


----------



## Moony34 (21 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع مهم رجاء دخول الأخوة المسلمين والمسيحيين أيضاً*



المسلم السنى قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> قُلْ يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ تَعَالَوْا إِلَى كَلِمَةٍ سَوَاءٍ بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَكُمْ أَلَّا نَعْبُدَ إِلَّا اللَّهَ وَلَا نُشْرِكَ بِهِ شَيْئًا وَلَا يَتَّخِذَ بَعْضُنَا بَعْضًا أَرْبَابًا مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ فَإِنْ تَوَلَّوْا فَقُولُوا اشْهَدُوا بِأَنَّا مُسْلِمُونَ (64) يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ لِمَ تُحَاجُّونَ فِي إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَمَا أُنْزِلَتِ التَّوْرَاةُ وَالْإِنْجِيلُ إِلَّا مِنْ بَعْدِهِ أَفَلَا تَعْقِلُونَ (65) هَا أَنْتُمْ هَؤُلَاءِ حَاجَجْتُمْ فِيمَا لَكُمْ بِهِ عِلْمٌ فَلِمَ تُحَاجُّونَ فِيمَا لَيْسَ لَكُمْ بِهِ عِلْمٌ وَاللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ وَأَنْتُمْ لَا تَعْلَمُونَ (66) مَا كَانَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ يَهُودِيًّا وَلَا نَصْرَانِيًّا وَلَكِنْ كَانَ حَنِيفًا مُسْلِمًا وَمَا كَانَ مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ (67) إِنَّ أَوْلَى النَّاسِ بِإِبْرَاهِيمَ لَلَّذِينَ اتَّبَعُوهُ وَهَذَا النَّبِيُّ وَالَّذِينَ آَمَنُوا وَاللَّهُ وَلِيُّ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ (68) وَدَّتْ طَائِفَةٌ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ لَوْ يُضِلُّونَكُمْ وَمَا يُضِلُّونَ إِلَّا أَنْفُسَهُمْ وَمَا يَشْعُرُونَ (69) يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ لِمَ تَكْفُرُونَ بِآَيَاتِ اللَّهِ وَأَنْتُمْ تَشْهَدُونَ (70) يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ لِمَ تَلْبِسُونَ الْحَقَّ بِالْبَاطِلِ وَتَكْتُمُونَ الْحَقَّ وَأَنْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ (71) وَقَالَتْ طَائِفَةٌ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ آَمِنُوا بِالَّذِي أُنْزِلَ عَلَى الَّذِينَ آَمَنُوا وَجْهَ النَّهَارِ وَاكْفُرُوا آَخِرَهُ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَرْجِعُونَ (72) وَلَا تُؤْمِنُوا إِلَّا لِمَنْ تَبِعَ دِينَكُمْ قُلْ إِنَّ الْهُدَى هُدَى اللَّهِ أَنْ يُؤْتَى أَحَدٌ مِثْلَ مَا أُوتِيتُمْ أَوْ يُحَاجُّوكُمْ عِنْدَ رَبِّكُمْ قُلْ إِنَّ الْفَضْلَ بِيَدِ اللَّهِ يُؤْتِيهِ مَنْ يَشَاءُ وَاللَّهُ وَاسِعٌ عَلِيمٌ (73) يَخْتَصُّ بِرَحْمَتِهِ مَنْ يَشَاءُ وَاللَّهُ ذُو الْفَضْلِ الْعَظِيمِ (74) وَمِنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ مَنْ إِنْ تَأْمَنْهُ بِقِنْطَارٍ يُؤَدِّهِ إِلَيْكَ وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ إِنْ تَأْمَنْهُ بِدِينَارٍ لَا يُؤَدِّهِ إِلَيْكَ إِلَّا مَا دُمْتَ عَلَيْهِ قَائِمًا ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمْ قَالُوا لَيْسَ عَلَيْنَا فِي الْأُمِّيِّينَ سَبِيلٌ وَيَقُولُونَ عَلَى اللَّهِ الْكَذِبَ وَهُمْ يَعْلَمُونَ (75) بَلَى مَنْ أَوْفَى بِعَهْدِهِ وَاتَّقَى فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ يُحِبُّ الْمُتَّقِينَ (76) إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَشْتَرُونَ بِعَهْدِ اللَّهِ وَأَيْمَانِهِمْ ثَمَنًا قَلِيلًا أُولَئِكَ لَا خَلَاقَ لَهُمْ فِي الْآَخِرَةِ وَلَا يُكَلِّمُهُمُ اللَّهُ وَلَا يَنْظُرُ إِلَيْهِمْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ وَلَا يُزَكِّيهِمْ وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ (77) وَإِنَّ مِنْهُمْ لَفَرِيقًا يَلْوُونَ أَلْسِنَتَهُمْ بِالْكِتَابِ لِتَحْسَبُوهُ مِنَ الْكِتَابِ وَمَا هُوَ مِنَ الْكِتَابِ وَيَقُولُونَ هُوَ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ وَمَا هُوَ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ وَيَقُولُونَ عَلَى اللَّهِ الْكَذِبَ وَهُمْ يَعْلَمُونَ (78) مَا كَانَ لِبَشَرٍ أَنْ يُؤْتِيَهُ اللَّهُ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحُكْمَ وَالنُّبُوَّةَ ثُمَّ يَقُولَ لِلنَّاسِ كُونُوا عِبَادًا لِي مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ وَلَكِنْ كُونُوا رَبَّانِيِّينَ بِمَا كُنْتُمْ تُعَلِّمُونَ الْكِتَابَ وَبِمَا كُنْتُمْ تَدْرُسُونَ (79) وَلَا يَأْمُرَكُمْ أَنْ تَتَّخِذُوا الْمَلَائِكَةَ وَالنَّبِيِّينَ أَرْبَابًا أَيَأْمُرُكُمْ بِالْكُفْرِ بَعْدَ إِذْ أَنْتُمْ مُسْلِمُونَ (80) وَإِذْ أَخَذَ اللَّهُ مِيثَاقَ النَّبِيِّينَ لَمَا آَتَيْتُكُمْ مِنْ كِتَابٍ وَحِكْمَةٍ ثُمَّ جَاءَكُمْ رَسُولٌ مُصَدِّقٌ لِمَا مَعَكُمْ لَتُؤْمِنُنَّ بِهِ وَلَتَنْصُرُنَّهُ قَالَ أَأَقْرَرْتُمْ وَأَخَذْتُمْ عَلَى ذَلِكُمْ إِصْرِي قَالُوا أَقْرَرْنَا قَالَ فَاشْهَدُوا وَأَنَا مَعَكُمْ مِنَ الشَّاهِدِينَ (81) فَمَنْ تَوَلَّى بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ فَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْفَاسِقُونَ (82) أَفَغَيْرَ دِينِ اللَّهِ يَبْغُونَ وَلَهُ أَسْلَمَ مَنْ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ طَوْعًا وَكَرْهًا وَإِلَيْهِ يُرْجَعُونَ (83) قُلْ آَمَنَّا بِاللَّهِ وَمَا أُنْزِلَ عَلَيْنَا وَمَا أُنْزِلَ عَلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَالْأَسْبَاطِ وَمَا أُوتِيَ مُوسَى وَعِيسَى وَالنَّبِيُّونَ مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ لَا نُفَرِّقُ بَيْنَ أَحَدٍ مِنْهُمْ وَنَحْنُ لَهُ مُسْلِمُونَ (84) وَمَنْ يَبْتَغِ غَيْرَ الْإِسْلَامِ دِينًا فَلَنْ يُقْبَلَ مِنْهُ وَهُوَ فِي الْآَخِرَةِ مِنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ (85) كَيْفَ يَهْدِي اللَّهُ قَوْمًا كَفَرُوا بَعْدَ إِيمَانِهِمْ وَشَهِدُوا أَنَّ الرَّسُولَ حَقٌّ وَجَاءَهُمُ الْبَيِّنَاتُ وَاللَّهُ لَا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الظَّالِمِينَ (86) أُولَئِكَ جَزَاؤُهُمْ أَنَّ عَلَيْهِمْ لَعْنَةَ اللَّهِ وَالْمَلَائِكَةِ وَالنَّاسِ أَجْمَعِينَ (87) خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا لَا يُخَفَّفُ عَنْهُمُ الْعَذَابُ وَلَا هُمْ يُنْظَرُونَ (88) إِلَّا الَّذِينَ تَابُوا مِنْ بَعْدِ ذَلِكَ وَأَصْلَحُوا فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ (89)





أخي العزيز...
لو قريت الموضوع إتكلم فيما يخص الموضوع...


----------



## amalnour (21 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع مهم رجاء دخول الأخوة المسلمين والمسيحيين أيضاً*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته صراحة يا اخي ان كل من يقتل او يسب  الاخوة المسيحين في ارض سوريا او مصر او كل البلاد العربية لا اعتقد ابدا انه مسلم و لا اعتقد ان له صلة بلاسلام  لان الاسلام علمنا ان نحترم كل الاديان و الا نقتل  و انا اتعجب لكل اولائك الاشخاص الذين يفجرون انفسهم و يقتلون الابرياء سواء كانوا مسلمين او مسيحين كيف يتجرؤون و يهدمون الكنائس و يقتلون الاقباط و الله العظيم هؤلاء ليسوا مسلمين لانهم لو كانوا مسلمين لما تجرؤا على سفك دماء اي شخص كيفما كانت ديانته في البلدان العربية و الاسلامية لان الرسول الكريم قال في حديث رواه البخاري في كتاب التاريخ : من أمن رجلا على دمه فقتله فانا بريء من القاتل و ان كان المقتول كافرا.صدق رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم الرسول الكريم يا اخي حذرنا من قتل الناس الذين يسكنون في بلداننا كيف ما كانت ديانتهم حتى و لو كانوا كفارا لا يؤمنون بالله فكيف بمن يشهد ان الله واحد و ان  محمد رسول الله و ان عيسى عليه افضل الصلوات  عبد الله و رسوله و كيفما كانت ديانتهم فالله المستعان و لا حول و لا قوة الى بالله العظيم


----------



## henrik (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع مهم رجاء دخول الأخوة المسلمين والمسيحيين أيضاً*

غوروا انتوا والمسلمين بستين داهيا


----------



## amali (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع مهم رجاء دخول الأخوة المسلمين والمسيحيين أيضاً*



henrik قال:


> غوروا انتوا والمسلمين بستين داهيا



ايه انت كمان 

لما نغور احنا المسلمين و اخواننا المسيح من سيبقى هنا


هل اخترعت دين جديد يا اخ

:ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1:


----------



## henrik (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع مهم رجاء دخول الأخوة المسلمين والمسيحيين أيضاً*



amali قال:


> ايه انت كمان
> 
> لما نغور احنا المسلمين و اخواننا المسيح من سيبقى هنا
> 
> ...



صحيح انت مضحك يا اسمك ايه

انا لم اخترع دين جديد , دياناتكم هيا الجديده وديني قديم


----------



## Moony34 (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع مهم رجاء دخول الأخوة المسلمين والمسيحيين أيضاً*



henrik قال:


> غوروا انتوا والمسلمين بستين داهيا





طب ونغور ليه بس يا حبيبي؟؟؟؟


----------



## jfal (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع مهم رجاء دخول الأخوة المسلمين والمسيحيين أيضاً*

*انطباعات مفكرة يابانية عن المسلمين في مصر 
( أورا سوى أو مريم نوسى جنة) (1) 

ترجمة: أمير سعيد علي (2)

(ماجستير في الأدب الياباني) 

* الطريق إلى مصر 

أعتقد أن مثلي مثل عدد من الآخرين، حيث انتبَهت إلى شعوري ( بذاتي)، وأنا فيما بين الرابعة عشر والخامسة عشرة من عمري، ومنذ هذه المرحلة العمرية وأنا أتساءل: ما هذا العالم ؟وما هي ( ذاتي) التي تعيش فيه ؟ وما هو الكون ؟ ما معنى الأشياء ؟ وما تعني الحياة ؟... وأخذت أحمل بين طيات نفسي كل هذه التساؤلات العميقة التي تدور بداخلي دون توقف.... 

وفي صباح أحد الأيام المنعشة بالصيف، وقد بلغت الثامنة والثلاثين من العمر، كنت أجلس مسترخية، وإذا بعدد من الناس يأتون ليتبادلون معي حديثاً شائقاً، قائلين: إنها الطبيعة.. تأملي الطبيعة وستجدين بها الإجابات التي أضنتك بحثاً، وفي تلك اللحظة غمرتني مشاعر حانية ومررت بحالة مزاجية هادئة، وكأنني طفلة رضيعها يضمها صدر أمها. 

ومنذ ذلك الحين وأنا أقضي أيامي منهمكة في فك لغز ( الحياة)... وبعد مرور ما يقرب من عشرين عاماً، أيقنت أنه لابد من التحقق من صحة النتيجة التي توصلت إليها، فسافرت جواً إلى مصر، وأنا أحمل تصوراً خاصاً لهذا البلد. 

وبالفعل، وصلت إلى مصر، ودخلت المجتمع المصري في شهر يناير من عام1991 م، لأجده، بنفس الصورة التي لا يزال عليها إلى الآن... فمصر دولة إسلامية تبلغ نسبة سكانها المسلمين 90 % من مجموع سكانها... ومنذ لحظة وصلي وجدت نفسي منجذبة، وبكل كياني، للمجتمع المصري، تماماً كمياه النيل التي لا أستطيع أن أمنع نفسي عن الشرب منها، وكان وصولي إلى مصر في منتصف شهر رمضان، وهو شهر الصيام في بلدان العالم الإسلامي، وفي أحد الشوارع الرئيسة بحي الزمالك بالقاهرة العاصمة، كان هناك جمهور من الصائمين جلوساً في انتظار غروب الشمس وأذان المغرب، وهم مصفوفين حول موائد الطعام العامرة بأشهى المأكولات، بداخل مخيمات عربية الطراز، تعرف باسم ( السرادق) أو (الصوان)... وبالرغم من دهشتي لما أرى، تشجعت ودخلت، وخصوصاً بعدما دعاني عدد من الصائمين بقولهم: ( تفضلي) فدخلت ووجدت نفسي أندمج وسط هذا الجمهور من المصريين، وبسهولة، وأشاركهم الطعام، ولدي رغبة قوية لاستطلاع ما يجري... ولقد كانت بحق وجبة لذيذة... !! 

ولأنني لا أعلم بسعر وجبة الطعام هذه، قمت بوضع مبلغ من المال رايته مناسباً، على منضدة الطعام، وشرعت في مغادرة المكان... وما أن هممت بالخروج إلا وأشار المحيطون بي بأيديهم قائلين: ( نو)، يعني: لا، وأشار بعضهم إلى السماء، تعبيراً عن أن هذا الطعام إنما هو ( هدية من الله خالق الكون).. وكان يبدو على هؤلاء الأشخاص المحيطين بي أنهم من الطبقة العاملة، وكانت وجوههم تكتسي بعلامات الخضوع لله المعبود – شاكرين لهذه المنحة الإلهية... وبعدها أدركت أن هذا الأمر في الإسلام، إنما هو تقليد ( سنّة) يقوم به الأغنياء بكامل إرادتهم) تصدقاً منهم على الفقراء، كواجب ديني عليهم.. 

أما القاهرة ( العاصمة ذات الألف مئذنة أو يزيد) فتعمر بالمساجد في كل أنحائها، وهذه المساجد هي دور العبادة الإسلامية المقدسة، ومن تلك المآذن العالية ( المنارات) بالمساجد يُسمع صوت مرتفع ينادي لصلاة، وهو ما يعرف بـ (الأذان)، ويتكرر خمس مرات كل يوم.. وبعد الأذان يجتمع الأشخاص ويتراصوا في صفوف، دون تفريق أو تمييز، فلا فرق بين الأغنياء والفقراء، ولا تمييز بين علية القوم والبسطاء، ولا بين كبار السن والشباب، الكل يقف في خضوع القدم في القدم، والكتف في الكتف، وكأنهم بنيان مرصوص، وذلك لأداء الصلاة... وأياً كان المستوى الاجتماعي للمتجاورين، فإن الجميع يسعون بعضهم، ويقفون معاً إخوة، أو أخوات، يبجل بعضهم بعضاً، متهيئين لبدء الصلاة... 

وفي أي مكان من العالم، يتوجه المسلمون في صلواتهم إلى جهة واحدة هي الكعبة المشرفة في مكة المكرمة ( بيت الله الحرام)، ويؤدون صلواتهم التي تتحدد في مواقيت ثابتة في النهار والليل من كل يوم، وبعد أن يفرغوا من صلاتهم ـ تجد وجوه المصلين هادئة بشوشة، وقد اختلفت كثيراً عن ذي قبل... أصبحت بالصلاة وجوهاً صافية، ونفوساً صالحة... 

أما أنا، ولأنني نشأت في اليابان على أن الإيمان هو إيمان (نفعي)، يضمن مثلاً: الأمان داخل المنزل، رواج التجارة، الوقاية من الأمراض والكوارث... الخ، فعندما نظرت إلى مشهد الصلاة هذا عند المسلمين، طرأت على ذهني مجموعة من الأفكار، منها – على سبيل المثال: يبدوا أن هؤلاء الأشخاص يسألون الله أن يقضي لهم شيئاً ما !! ويبدو أن لديهم حوائج جمة !! ويبدو أن هذا المشهد يرجع إلى أن المشاركة في الصلاة في مجتمع يحث على العبادة، إنما هو أمر ( محمود) اجتماعياً.. أو نحو ذلك من الانطباعات والأفكار.. ولكن كانت هذه الأفكار غير صحيحة، وقد ضحك منها جميع الذين علمت منهم أن ( الصلاة يؤديها الفرد بإرادته الحرة، فيتوجه إلى الله بالتعظيم والتبجيل، في إقرار منه بإيمانه بالله، وهذا كل ما في الأمر فحسب)... وفي هذه اللحظة شعرت بالخجل من نفسي... وفي الوقت ذاته بدأ قلبي يتأثر بسمو عقلية المسلمين.... !! 

من عادات المصريين وعائلاتهم: توقير كبار السن منهم توقيراً كبيراً، حتى أن الأبناء يعتبرون آراء الآباء أمراً مسلماً به، ويبدو لي أن المصريين يأخذون وقتاً أطول من المعتاد عند غيرهم في رعاية الأطفال الصغار، وخاصة في تدليل الرضع منهم، ولكنني أعتقد أن الخاصية الإنسانية المرهقة، والفياضة بالحب، التي يتمتع بها أهل هذا البلد، إنما سببها هو التربية الحميدة التي يدعمها الحب النابع في داخل المنزل، وفيما بين أفراد المجتمع، حيث يشهد لذلك مرحلة رعاية الأفراد وهم صغار، ولا يتوقف الأمر عند حد توحد مشاعر الأسرة الواحدة.. بل إن جميع المسلمين – باعتبارهم أصحاب دين واحد، يتواصلون فيما بينهم، ويقدمون العون لبعضهم البعض. 

وبالنسبة للنساء، فإنهن يقضين معظم أوقاتهن في صنع أشهى المأكولات من أجل أسرهن، وينعمن بالسعادة حينما يشاهدون علامات الرضا بادية على وجوه أفراد أسرهن، أما الرجال فهم لا يشربون الخمر، ومثلهم في هذا مثل النساء، إلا أن أصواتهم كثيراً ما تعلوا بالضحكات مرحاً، وكأنهم في حالة من الانتعاش بسبب الطقس مثلاً... 

* التطور غير المتوقع: 

في أحد الأيام، وبعد أن اعتدت على ما يجري من حولي، بدأت أتحدث مع المصريين المحيطين بي عن ( ماهية الكون) ومعنى الحياة... وغير ذلك من الأفكار والمفاهيم التي استلهمتها من الطبيعة، والتي جئت من اليابان من أجل البحث عن حقائقها، حتى تلك اللحظة، وحينها جاء الجواب على غير المتوقع: إن كل ما تقولينه ( يا أستاذة) مذكور في القرآن الكريم، ونحن عندما نستمع إلى حديث ندرك تماماً سبب تساؤلاتك... 

وبهذا أصبحت قادرة على استيعاب موضوعات النقاش، وفي نفس اللحظة التي تدور فيها بين أفراد هذا المجتمع الإسلامي في مصر، وذلك باعتباري شخص قرأ القرآن، ولكن على صفحة الطبيعة، دون أن يكون بين يدي من المصحف الشريف، فعلاً... وفجأة، أصبحت في غاية الانشغال، حين أصبح من المسموح لي أن أضع على ملابسي بطاقة عنوانها (بيت الحكمة)، وذلك خلال فترة إقامتي بمصر، وبدأت أتوجه آنذاك لحضور الندوات والاجتماعات في إطار سياسة مكافحة الإرهاب، وأصبحت يطلب مني إلقاء محاضرات في الجامعات وفي المساجد وفي الجمعيات، بل وتم قبولي عضواً شرفياً دائماً في إحدى الجمعيات... وكان أملي وقتها أن أتوقف لبعض الوقت عن مواصلة السعي لحل لغز العالم الذي أبحث عنه.. 
* العالم الإسلامي.. الضوء والظل: 

تعرض العالم الإسلامي قديماً، وعلى امتداد مائتي عام، للضغط الخارجي العنيف، المتمثل في عدوان الجيوش الصليبية على أراضيه... بعدها، ومنذ حوالي مائة عام، بدأت عملية إقامة الدول الإسلامية، أو ما يمكن وصفه ( بجنة الله في الأرض)، التي تأسست على تعاليم (القرآن الكريم) وقد غطت هذه الدولة مساحات شاسعة من العالم.... ثم نشأ العديد من المستعمرات فوق أراضي الأمة الإسلامية بعد ذلك، في إطار السياسة الاستعمارية التي اتبعتها القوى العظمى بالغرب الأوروبي، والتي استهدفت خريطة العالم الإسلامي، وقد وقعت هذه المستعمرات الجديدة منذ لحظة تكوينها فريسة، ( للصراعات الداخلية) و ( الهجمات الإرهابية المتطرفة)، فإحدى طرق التصدي، والتي يقول عنها المصريون إنها ذات أصل أنجلو ساكسوني.. وفي الوقت ذاته، صنع تيار الرأسمالية – الذي ازدهر في أوروبا والولايات المتحدة الأمريكية – هدفاً جديداً يقضي بالهيمنة على العالم المعاصر عن طريق البضائع والأموال... ومما يذكر أن الكثير من هذه المستعمرات تحول فيما بعد إلى دول منتجة للبترول، إلا أن هذا الأمر الذي حظيت به هذه الدولة كان سبباً رئيساً في ذات الوقت لجلب شقاء جديد عليها، حيث حدث تعتيم حول حق الانتفاع بالبترول لتتفاقم شيئاً فشيئاً حرب ضاربة بين جميع الدول التي تشكل منظمة الدول المصدرة للبترول (أوبك) من جهة، وبين نيويورك من جهة أخرى، وذلك في صورة العديد من المضاربات حول مركز تصدير البترول الخام... الأمر الذي جعل عدداً من الدول الرئيسة المنتجة للبترول تشعل النيران بين الأطماع للبشر، لتتحول هذه الدول إلى ما أطلق عليه ( خزينة بارود العالم)... 

ومن ناحية أخرى، فقد نشأت السياسة الاستعمارية للقوى العظمى بالغرب الأوروبي، وذلك منذ مائة عام، بهدف فرض الهيمنة على العالم، وذلك من خلال التحكم الطاغي في أسعار البضائع والعملات، ولقد أحدثت هذه الهيمنة تغييراً عنيفاً في المجتمع الإنساني، وفي داخل النفوس البشرية... الأمر الذي لم تسببه أية ظاهرة أخرى منذ الأزل.. فكان أن حدث انفجار سكاني متفاقم، وحدث استهلاك بشري هائل لموارد الكرة الأرضية، وتضخم حجم تحركات الأشخاص وتنقلات الأشياء، وبسرعة زمنية خاطفة – فضلاً عن تفاقم المشكلة الكبرى للظاهرة غير العادلة للغني الفاحش – فأصبح مواطنوا الدول المتقدمة يمنعون بحياة الرفاه، بكل كمالياتها وزخرفها، وهو الحال التي لم يألفوها في القديم... وأعتقد أنه لو كانت موارد الكرة الأرضية لا تنفد، لاستمرت هذه الحياة على ما كانت عليه. 

وأرى كذلك، أنه لو لم تتعرض بلدان الأمة الإسلامية للضغوط من العالم الخارجي لاستمرت تنعم بـ (الحياة الهادئة) التي تمكن لها البقاء رائدة على وجه الأرض، والسبب في ذلك هو أن الإسلام دين يرتكز على (الطبيعة) و(السلام) ومن ثم يصنع حياة تتفاعل في كل جوانبها مع الطبيعة... 

وفي هذا السياق، نجد أن القضية الإسرائيلية – الفلسطينية قضية خطيرة، وأعتقد أن إسرائيل، بتعنتها المعهود، وعدوانها المستمر، قد أهانت – وبشكل متعجرف – الفلسطينيين، وسلبتهم حقوقهم... 

وبالعودة إلى حديثي عن بلدان العالم الإسلامي، نشاهد كثيراً من المنازل تستخدم الآن أطباق الأقمار الصناعية – التي تمكن المسلمين من أن يتعرفوا على أخبار العالم في الحال.. كما شاع استخدام شبكات الانترنت، وهكذا اختفت تماماً الحدود الفاصلة بين الدول، وذلك بفضل دنيا الإعلام سريعة التطور... 

هذا وقد أصبح العالم الآن في حيرة، بل وفي ورطة، بين أمريكا التي تجبر الجميع على ما تسميه ( دمقرطة الشعوب) وتدفعهم نحو عالم التقدم المادي الزاهي من جهة، وبين الأمة الإسلامية وإصرار المسلمين على إعادة إقامة دولة ترتكز على الشريعة الإسلامية من جهة أخرى... وهكذا، يعاني العالم الإسلامي من حب صليبية ثانية، متمثلة في ذلك الهجوم الأمريكي المتزايد يوماً بعد يوم.. !! 

* الطريق إلى السلام العالمي: 

السؤال الذي يطرح نفسه الآن هو: هل يمكن أن يعم السلام عالماً متخبطاً بهذه الصورة ؟! وللإجابة أطرح أربعة إجابات، أو حلول، وأرى كإنسانة تبحث عن السلام، أنها تعد مخرجاً من هذا المأزق، وذلك فيما يلي: 

إن أول تلك الحلول يتمثل في ( الصلاة والدعاء من أجل السلام في العالم)، وهما فوق مستوى الشبهات، مهما تعددت الأقاويل... فالصلاة هي منتهى القوة الحيوية الموجودة بعالم المعرفة الحقيقية البعيد عن عالم المعرفة الأكاديمية... تلك القوة التي لا تضاهيها أية قوة أخرى، وذلك لأنها تجسيد لأصل جميع الحقائق في عالم المعرفة... 

أما الحل الثاني، فأعتقد أنه يتمثل في تحلي البشر بالإصغاء الكامل لصوت الكرة الأرضية الأم... وأما الحل الثالث، فيخص العالم الذي عليه أن يقوم بتصحيح سوء فهمه للإسلام وللمجتمع الإسلامي – الأمر الذي أعتقد أنه لن يتم إلا بتسويته عن طريق القضاء والتعويضات... الخ. 

وإذا كان بابا الفاتيكان الراحل يوحنا بولس الثاني قد أشار إلى حل جيد، هو (الصفح والصلاة)، فإن القرآن الكريم يشير إلى ( العفو) وهو من تعاليم الإسلام التي فهمها جميع المسلمين، فيلقون وراء ظهورهم ما وقع في الماضي، وذلك بمجرد أن يحدث تصحيح لسوء الفهم، وبمجرد أن تكون هناك رغبة صادقة للتصالح، ولك لأن المسلمين على يقين بأن ( البشر جميعاً يقترفون ذنوباً وآثاماً... سواء في ذلك أنا.. وأنت.. وكل إنسان)، وربما يعود أصل هذا أيضاً، إلى بعض الحكم الموروثة من الأجداد، الذين كانوا قديماً بدواً. 

يقول المسلم الياباني توكوماي كيبور: إن الإسلام مُنتَشِرٌ في بلدي التي أعيش فيها (وهو يقصد بلده في اليابان)، وفي نهاية العام الماضي حضرت بجامعتي ندوة حول كتاب ( المفتاح الذهبي للسعادة) لمؤلفه الياباني / ساي أونجي ماسامي، وهو رئيس إحدى المؤسسات اليابانية المرموقة... ودار الحديث في الندوة حول ارتباط كل فرد بالكون – وهذا من منظور الكرة الأرضية – فبدأ الطلاب، وكذلك الأساتذة – يسترجعون ذكريات عميقة تفيد بأنهم سمعوا قديماً بهذا الحديث، في مكان ما... 

إنني أدعو الله يومياً من أجل أن يعم السلام العالم أجمع... وأتضرع إليه أن يمكننا نحن مسلمو العالم أن نجلس سوياً مع بقية الأمم والشعوب في يوم قريب، نتفاوض من أجل انتشار السلام... وأدعو أن يتمكن مسلمو العالم من وضع أيديهم في أيدي شعوب العالم، لنمضي قدماً نحو تحقيق السلام العالمي... أدعوه سبحانه أن نبدأ وجميع شعوب العالم في التعامل معاً، وكأننا أسرة واحدة تعيش في مكان واحد، هو الكوكب الأرضي... وأدعوه في الختام أن يكون ذلك اليوم قريباً جداً، وأدعو لكم جميعاً بالسعادة... والسلام للعالم أجمعين... 

مريم نوسى جنة 

(أو أورا سوى) 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

(1) كاتبة يابانية مسلمة، اسمها الياباني: أو أورا سوى، واسمها بعدما أسلمت: مريم نوسى جنة، تشغل منصب رئيس مجلس إدارة جمعية التبادل الثقافي بين اليابان والولايات المتحدة، وهي عضو في نادي P. E. Nالدولي، وعضو في المبنى الثقافي الدولي للمؤسسات اليابانية، أقامت عدة سنوات في مصر ( خلال العقد الأخير من القرن العشرين الميلادي)، وألقت عدداً من المحاضرات في بعض الجمعيات والمؤسسات الثقافية والدينية، ومنحتها جمعية الإعجاز العلمي للقرآن والسنة العضوية الفخرية، وألقت الكاتبة بالجمعية محاضرتين، الأولى بالقاهرة في عام 1996م، تحت عنوان ( الحاجة البشرية الملحة إلى الإسلام)، والثانية بجامعة جنوب الوادي ( ندوة مشتركة مع الجمعة) في عام 1997م، تحت عنوان ( التفكر في المخلوقات طريق إلى الله)، وقد أدت الكاتبة مناسك العمرة بمكة المكرمة في عام 1999م، ( المحرر العلمي). 

(2) المقالة منشورة في المجلة اليابانية Goi Heiwa Zaibin، بعددها /23/الصادر في 25 / 4/ 2005م*


----------



## Moony34 (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع مهم رجاء دخول الأخوة المسلمين والمسيحيين أيضاً*

ممكن أفهم القصة ديه إيه علاقتها بموضوعنا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## دكر (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع مهم رجاء دخول الأخوة المسلمين والمسيحيين أيضاً*

يا استاذى المحترم اقول شىء مهم وهو ان الرسول صلى الله علية وسلم وصى المسلمين فى مشارق الارض ومغاربها باقباط مصر فقال فى سنن الحاكم استوصوا باقباط مصرا خيرا فان لهم عندكم نسبا وصهيرا*
اى السيده هاجر والسيده مارية عليهم رضوان الله
فاقول من هذا المنطلق اى انسان يسىء للمسحيين او الاقباط فى مصر بسوء فهذا خالف وصية الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وخاصة الاقباط المسالمين اما الاقباط الاعداااااااااااااااااااااااااء على المسلمين فلهم شىء اخر وهو الردع والحرب لمنعهم من الظلم*
فمن اجل ذلك الجزاء من جنس العمل من اساء يساء اليه ومن سالم يسالم اليه
اما الاحداث الاخيره على ارضنا الحبيبه فهذه فتنه يهوديه ووجدت من ابقظها وكبرها
على العموم احنا شعب واحد على ارض وحده ونهر واحد نشرب منه مهما حصل بنا من مشاكل فسرعان ان ترجع العلااقة الطيبه الى مجراها الحقيقى ويعرف فى الاخر  اننا احباب  وايدى واحده ضد المشاكل والازمات
ضد الاعـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااءءء


----------



## Moony34 (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع مهم رجاء دخول الأخوة المسلمين والمسيحيين أيضاً*



دكر قال:


> يا استاذى المحترم اقول شىء مهم وهو ان الرسول صلى الله علية وسلم وصى المسلمين فى مشارق الارض ومغاربها باقباط مصر فقال فى سنن الحاكم استوصوا باقباط مصرا خيرا فان لهم عندكم نسبا وصهيرا*
> اى السيده هاجر والسيده مارية عليهم رضوان الله
> فاقول من هذا المنطلق اى انسان يسىء للمسحيين او الاقباط فى مصر بسوء فهذا خالف وصية الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وخاصة الاقباط المسالمين اما الاقباط الاعداااااااااااااااااااااااااء على المسلمين فلهم شىء اخر وهو الردع والحرب لمنعهم من الظلم*
> فمن اجل ذلك الجزاء من جنس العمل من اساء يساء اليه ومن سالم يسالم اليه
> ...




أخي الحبيب...
أشكرك لكلامك الجميل وعباراتك المملوءة بالمحبة التي أرجو أن تكون لدي الجميع...
ولكن من هم الأقباط الأعداء الذين تتحدث عنهم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## mase7ya (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع مهم رجاء دخول الأخوة المسلمين والمسيحيين أيضاً*



Moony34 قال:


> ممكن أفهم القصة ديه إيه علاقتها بموضوعنا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟[/QUOTE
> ولاعمرك حتلاقى اجابة لاسئلتك غير التهرب وبس


----------



## Moony34 (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع مهم رجاء دخول الأخوة المسلمين والمسيحيين أيضاً*

أنتظر رد أخي العزيز دكر
من هم الأقباط الأعداء؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## دكر (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع مهم رجاء دخول الأخوة المسلمين والمسيحيين أيضاً*

استاذى المبجل الاقباط العداء هم الذين يتعاملوا مع اليهود ضد الاقباط المحترمين والمسلمين
او المنتديات المسيحية واصحابها اقباط وصحاب الاموال التى تنفق على المنتديات التى تسىء للاسلام وتسىء للاقباط وتشعل نار الفتنه  هم اليهووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووود
ياريت تكون فهمت وعرفت


----------



## basboosa (29 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع مهم رجاء دخول الأخوة المسلمين والمسيحيين أيضاً*

شكرا يا مونى على الموضوع المهم ده بس عايزة اقولك الاجابة بسيطة جدا وهى ان الاخوة المسلمين عارفين ان اخر حاجة فى ايديهم ممكن يوصلولها هى محاربتنا احنا هنا فى مصر يعنى مش هيقدروا يوصلوا لبوش مثلا او اليهود او اى حد برة مصر كل اللى قدمهم هما اقباط مصر يعنى الناس اللى برة مصر تقول رايها بصراحة شديدة ومش بتخاف من حد او يرسموا الرسم اللى يعجبهم وهما بردة مش خايفين من اى حد النتيجة طبعا تكون هنا فى مصر وهى تخريب وحرق وقتل وهما شايفين ان ده هو الصح يعنى هياخدوا حقهم كده وربنا يرحمنا ويباركم


----------



## Moony34 (29 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع مهم رجاء دخول الأخوة المسلمين والمسيحيين أيضاً*



basboosa قال:


> شكرا يا مونى على الموضوع المهم ده بس عايزة اقولك الاجابة بسيطة جدا وهى ان الاخوة المسلمين عارفين ان اخر حاجة فى ايديهم ممكن يوصلولها هى محاربتنا احنا هنا فى مصر يعنى مش هيقدروا يوصلوا لبوش مثلا او اليهود او اى حد برة مصر كل اللى قدمهم هما اقباط مصر يعنى الناس اللى برة مصر تقول رايها بصراحة شديدة ومش بتخاف من حد او يرسموا الرسم اللى يعجبهم وهما بردة مش خايفين من اى حد النتيجة طبعا تكون هنا فى مصر وهى تخريب وحرق وقتل وهما شايفين ان ده هو الصح يعنى هياخدوا حقهم كده وربنا يرحمنا ويباركم




أشكر مشاركتك يا بسبوسة واللي إنتي بتقوليه هو لب الموضوع وهو أساس سؤالي:
لماذا ينتقم المسلمون من أقباط مصر على أمور لا ذنب لهم فيها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ولغاية دلوقتي محدش وصل لرد موضوعي ولاغريب القصص اللي حاطينها ومالهاش أي علاقة بالموضوع


----------



## sabry (30 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع مهم رجاء دخول الأخوة المسلمين والمسيحيين أيضاً*

الاخوة الاحباء 
مشاركتى معكم هى الاولى ولكن احب ان اقول  مهما ما قولنا لايمكن نلاقى واحد زى الاخ على بيتكلم بعقل وبدون انفعال وبطريقة مهذبة  واول ميقولوا اللة واكبر حى على الجهاد الاسلام فى خطر  زى احداث العياط وقبلها كل الجيران بيجروا علشان يخدوا صواب قتل النصارة وهدم كنائسهم وبيتوهم وخطف نساؤهم 
هى دى الحقيقة   المؤلمة جدا  جدا 
وانا لما الاقى جارى او جيرانى جيين زى الهمج علشان يبهدلونى  وبيتى واولادى اقول لا دول ناس عايزيين يبوظوا سمعة الاسلام  ومش من هنا هههههههههه تيجى ازاى دى 
انا مش محتاج اى رد اللة يسمكم ويتصرف معاكم وهو الى ياخد حققوق المظلومين ​


----------



## sabry (30 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع مهم رجاء دخول الأخوة المسلمين والمسيحيين أيضاً*



sabry قال:


> الاخوة الاحباء
> مشاركتى معكم هى الاولى ولكن احب ان اقول  مهما ما قولنا لايمكن نلاقى واحد زى الاخ على بيتكلم بعقل وبدون انفعال وبطريقة مهذبة  واول ميقولوا اللة واكبر حى على الجهاد الاسلام فى خطر  زى احداث العياط وقبلها كل الجيران بيجروا علشان يخدوا صواب قتل النصارة وهدم كنائسهم وبيتوهم وخطف نساؤهم
> هى دى الحقيقة   المؤلمة جدا  جدا
> وانا لما الاقى جارى او جيرانى جيين زى الهمج علشان يبهدلونى  وبيتى واولادى اقول لا دول ناس عايزيين :budo:​


----------



## ناجى عدلى زكى (30 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع مهم رجاء دخول الأخوة المسلمين والمسيحيين أيضاً*

ان هذا يكون حال كل من لايفهم ماذا يقرا اويسمع وان رجع الى شىء فالى السطحيه التى يعيشها من يفعلون ذلك انها عيوب نفسيه مرضيه مطلوب علاجها كذلك علاج الخطاب الدينى لان دى مسئوليهللى عايز سلام مش يطلع الجرنال الصبح ويقول مختل عقليا انا الللى مختل عقليا لوصدقت انها سياسه النعام يدفن راسه فى الرمال حتى لايرى الحقيقه وهى واضحهوكلنا فاهمين لابد من المواجهه الصريحه لاخطاء كل من يخطىء دون ان نعمم ونميع المسئوليه ليس عند مسئول الشجاعه للاعتراف بالفشل غنحن 70 مليون محامى و70مليون طبيب و70 مليون من كل شىء نحن ابو العريف الفهلوى اللى كل الحلول عنده ونحن نجهل اننا جهله:yaka:صلى معى ان يوضع الرجل المناسب فى المكان المناسب


----------



## Moony34 (31 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع مهم رجاء دخول الأخوة المسلمين والمسيحيين أيضاً*

أصلي معك من كل قلبي ويارب حال البلد ينصلح وللأسف جميع الأعضاء المسلمين بالمنتدي بين غير مشارك أو مشارك بمشاركات سلبية


----------



## ناجى عدلى زكى (31 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع مهم رجاء دخول الأخوة المسلمين والمسيحيين أيضاً*

اى امه او شعب يهنم بالسطحيه ويفسر اى كلام حسب منطق مغلوط ماذا تنتظر ان يكون حاله.....لابد ان يكون مغيب وهو معيب بارادته لانه يرفض العقل والمنطق ولايهتم الا لان يكون غائبانها السطحيه المطلقه التى نعيشها شعب رفض ان يكون مشارك ايجابى ورفض ان يفكر حتى لايتعارض فكره مع مواريثه الفكريه حتى لو خطا شعب مازال يعيش على الخرافات القديمه بتاع انت الغوله والعفاريت اللى بتظهر على شكل ارانب .. شعب يقول الجواب من عنوانه فماذ يكون حاله.. شعب قديم كان جديثا وشعب حديث بفكر قديما اسال سوال الفراعنه كانوا متقدمين فى كافة المجالات فماذ حدث هل حدثت اباده جماعيه لهم او ماهو سر التخلف الراهن ,, ان عرفت الاجابه نصل لحل المسائله والى لقاء مع الاجابه وشكرا ارجو الا اكون ضيف ثقيل على احد


----------



## عبد الحميد (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع مهم رجاء دخول الأخوة المسلمين والمسيحيين أيضاً*

أنا أقول شوف رأيك أنا مسلم أبقى مسلم


----------



## ناجى عدلى زكى (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع مهم رجاء دخول الأخوة المسلمين والمسيحيين أيضاً*

عايز تعرف ايه ناس بتفكر اتجاه واحد رايح مش راجع رايه الللى صح حتى لو كان خطاء لايقدر احد ان يرده لانه يعرف اكثر وعنده اليقين هذا فكره والاخر يبنى على رايه ينفع هة كده ةخلاص ولازم الكل يطيع والاربنا موجود يارب اشوف مصر عاليه يصلوات يرفعها عنا كلنا راس الكنيسه المنظور البابا شنوده وكل من يحب المشاركه فى الصلاه من اجل مصر حتى ينظر الرب لنا امين


----------



## Moony34 (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع مهم رجاء دخول الأخوة المسلمين والمسيحيين أيضاً*



عبد الحميد قال:


> أنا أقول شوف رأيك أنا مسلم أبقى مسلم





أرجو الإيضاح


----------



## سيف الرسول (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع مهم رجاء دخول الأخوة المسلمين والمسيحيين أيضاً*

ازيك يا قلم حر
عامل ايه 
انته عارفنى ولا لا 
انا اشد الناس كراهيه 
انا الوحيد الى انته بتكرهه فى المنتدى ده عرفت انا مين


----------



## ناجى عدلى زكى (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع مهم رجاء دخول الأخوة المسلمين والمسيحيين أيضاً*

ليه الكراهيه الله محبه انت بالحب تكسب كتير ربنا قادر يعطيك محبه لكل الناس


----------



## سامح إمام (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: موضوع مهم رجاء دخول الأخوة المسلمين والمسيحيين أيضاً*

اقول كلمة قالها عيسى العوام قائد من قواد صلاح الدين:
انا عربى مسيحى


----------



## Moony34 (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: موضوع مهم رجاء دخول الأخوة المسلمين والمسيحيين أيضاً*

برضه لحد الآن لم يرد مسلم واحد على موضوعي


----------



## siag_gis (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: موضوع مهم رجاء دخول الأخوة المسلمين والمسيحيين أيضاً*

*الاخ او الاخت موني
اولا الموضوع هام فعلا كما ذكرت ولكن دعني اولا اسالك بعض الاسئلة :::_

انت تتحدث عن حال المسيحيين في مصر ولا فى البلاد العربية ولا العالم؟؟

هل يا اخي كان تعليمك في الكنيسة ولا فى المنزل ولا في المدرسة ؟؟؟

هل  اللي كانو معاك في الفصل مسيحيين فقط ولا كلهم مسلمين ولا فيهم مسلمين وفيهم مسيحيين ؟؟

هل كانوا ياكلون اكلك او يخفون ما معك باسم الاسلام ويقولوا لك انك مسيحي ويطردوك من الفصل ؟؟؟

هل اتممت تعليمك بالجامعة ؟؟؟

هل كان الدكتور او المشرف على المادة (( المسلم )) يقول لك انك لا تستطيع ان تتعلم لانك مسيحي وان التعليم للمسيحيين فقط ..

هل كل الزملاء المسلمين كانو بيقوموا من جنبك لما تقعد معاهم علشان انت مسيحي .

هل نجحت في مادة وبعدين سقطوك علشان انت مسيحي او اخر كل سنة بيرفضوا يدولك شهادات علشان انت مسيحي ؟؟؟؟ .

وبعدين عايز اعرف انت ساكن فين ؟؟؟

يعني مثلا انا ساكن في مكان زى عين شمس وعزبة النخل ... واخويا ساكن في شبرا وعمرنا ما طردنا واحد مسيحي من جنبنا وقلناله اسكن بعيد عننا ... ولما بنشوف حد مسيحي عمر ما حد فينا حدفه بالطوب !!!

هل في مرة وانت نايم هجم عليك مسلم وسرق منك حاجة او ضربك علشان انت مسيحي ...

هل رفضتم في مرة ان اى مسلم يسكن عمارتكم الي عليها صليب من اول المدخل وعلى كل شقة ...

هل في الشغل كنت قاعد على كرسي وجه واحد مسلم قالك قوم من على الكرسي وزعقلك وقالك انت مسيحي ...

يا اخي اتقي الله واعطي كل زي حق حقه 

المرادي انا سألت بعض اسئلة والمرة الجاية ممكن نتناقش حول اسباب الصراعات سواء فى الصعيد او الدلتا

تحياتي ودعائي لكم بالهداية*


----------



## Moony34 (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: موضوع مهم رجاء دخول الأخوة المسلمين والمسيحيين أيضاً*



siag_gis قال:


> *الاخ او الاخت موني
> اولا الموضوع هام فعلا كما ذكرت ولكن دعني اولا اسالك بعض الاسئلة :::_
> 
> انت تتحدث عن حال المسيحيين في مصر ولا فى البلاد العربية ولا العالم؟؟
> ...






الأخ العزيز سياج:
أشكرك لإهتمامك ولردك.
أنا أخوك موني من سكان منطقة قريبة منك.
أنا بتكلم في موضوعي عن إنعكاس أي أزمة بين الغرب والإسلام على مسيحيي الشرق.
ولكن بما إنك سألت الأسئلة ديه أحب أقولك:
 في أيام المدرسة كنا بنتعامل معاملة خاصة لأننا مسيحيين زي مثلا الخروج من الفصل في حصة الدين وده مش مشكلة لكن لو مدرس الدين المسيحي مش موجود كنا بنجبر على حضور حصة الدين الإسلامي.
مرة من المرات كان مدرس الدين الإسلامي مش عارف إن المسيحيين موجودين في الفصل لأنه كان مدرس جديد وأهان المسيحيين إهانة بالغة ووصف الكتاب المقدس والعقيدة المسيحية بالبطلان.
مرة أخرى تم استبعادي من مسابقة أوائل الطلبة لأني مسيحي ومش حافظ قرآن كويس.
أصلا تدريس القرآن ضمن مادة اللغة العربية ده في حد ذاته إنتهاك لحرية الطلبة المسيحيين.
وعموما مش عايز أحكيلك كل المواقف اللي حصلت معايا على مدار حياتي لأن الموضوع مش موضوع شخصي الموضوع لو قريته من أوله هتعرف إني بتكلم بشكل عام عن إنعكاس أي أزمة زي أزمة الرسوم المسيئة لنبي الإسلام على حياتنا هنا في مصر.
شكرا لمتابعتك ودعوتك بالهداية


----------



## siag_gis (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: موضوع مهم رجاء دخول الأخوة المسلمين والمسيحيين أيضاً*

*اولا يا اخي
لما حصلت ازمة الرسوم كان كل همنا وشغلنا اننا نقاطع الدانيمارك وكل ما تنتجه ولم نقاطع ايطاليا او الفاتيكان رغم امنها راس المسيحية الغربية .. ولم نكسر المحلات التي يملكها مسيحيين ولم ندمر الكنائس ونقتل المسيحيين او نقبض عليهم بتهمة التحريض على معاداة الدين الاسلامي او الارهاب ...
كل ما فعلناه فقط اننا ارسلنا الى كل من نعرف ومن لا نعرف من المسلمين بالالتفاف حول الرسول الكريم ( صلى الله عليه وسلم ) ومقاطعة البضائع ... اما عن المدرس الذي ذكرت في مشاركتك فهو انسان فظ لا يعرف معنى الايمان بالاديان حتى لو كان هناك اجزاء منها محرفة ... فالمسلم ليس مسلم الا اذا آمن بالانجيل والتوراة وآمن بموسى وعيسي .... عليهم السلام اما هذا المدرس فقد اخطأ عندما فعل هذا وقد كان يمكن ان يوصل اليكم معلوماته بطريقه اكثر رقة ....
وبالنسبة الى ما ذكرت عن اللغة العربية واحتوائها على بعض الايات القرانية فهذا نابع من شيئين هامين ...

الاول هو اننا دوله مسلمة بها ما يزيد عن 90 % يتبعون الدين الاسلامي وبالتالي فمن الهام ان يكون ضمن المواد التي يتلقاها التلاميذ ...

الثاني ان القرآن انزل بمعجزة البلاغة اصل اللغة العربية وبالتالي فدراسته هامى لاى طالب يريد التعلم والدراسة ...

وعلى فكرة اعتقد انه اثناء الحصص الدينية (( على ما اذكر ))) كانو يخصصون فصلا للطلبة المسيحيين ويدرس لهم استاذ مسيحي للعهد الجديد والقديم وتعاليم الدين المسيحي 

والان في العمل يسمحون بالتأخير للمسيحيين يوم الاحد لذهاب الى الكنيسة و.....

اخي الفاضل اتمنى ان لا يكون الفكر المسيطر عليك بالاضطهاد نابع من داخلك او من الكنائس التي تذهبون اليه ... لاني اعلم ان الغرب يحاول الايقاع بيننا كأبناء دولة واحدة لكى يتدخل في شئوننا ويحدث مثل ما يحدث فى العراق او فلسطين او السودان

تحياتي ودعواتي لك بالهداية وجميه المسيحيين والمسلمين*


----------



## Moony34 (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: موضوع مهم رجاء دخول الأخوة المسلمين والمسيحيين أيضاً*



siag_gis قال:


> *اولا يا اخي
> لما حصلت ازمة الرسوم كان كل همنا وشغلنا اننا نقاطع الدانيمارك وكل ما تنتجه ولم نقاطع ايطاليا او الفاتيكان رغم امنها راس المسيحية الغربية .. ولم نكسر المحلات التي يملكها مسيحيين ولم ندمر الكنائس ونقتل المسيحيين او نقبض عليهم بتهمة التحريض على معاداة الدين الاسلامي او الارهاب ...
> كل ما فعلناه فقط اننا ارسلنا الى كل من نعرف ومن لا نعرف من المسلمين بالالتفاف حول الرسول الكريم ( صلى الله عليه وسلم ) ومقاطعة البضائع ...
> 
> ...



شكرا مرة أخرى لدعوتك بالهداية ولإسلوبك الجيد في طرح وجهة نظرك


----------



## siag_gis (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: موضوع مهم رجاء دخول الأخوة المسلمين والمسيحيين أيضاً*

اخي العزيز رومي
انت قلت (((( لأ معلهش... فيه أحداث عنف كتير حصلت ضد مسيحيين وضد كنائس في مصر وفلسطين )))

ياريت تديني امثلة مثلا تقولي انهم ضربوا كنائس في شبرا او اسكندرية .... وياريت بلاش الكلام العايم !!!!

وقلت كمان (((الغرب مالهوش دعوة بالجكاية ديه )))

والغرب اصلا هما اساس كل المشاكل واهدافهم بقت واضحة زي الشمس ... وعلى فكرة كلامهم كان له تأثير قوي جدا على لبنان وما زالو يدفعون العجلة تجاه حرب اهلية .... مثلا

وذكرت ايضا ((( حبيبي أنا باتكلم عن أمور واضحة زي الشمس مش حاجة نابعة من داخلي لأني في شغلي ودراستي وأيام الجيش كان أغلب أصدقائي من المسلمين )))

يعني ما كانوش من الاعداء وطبعا فيه فرق بين الصديق والعدو .... عموما يا اغي نحن لا نعادي الا من يعادينا ... فقد كنا نحترم امريكا ونعظمها ونتمنى ان نعيش فيها والان نتمنى الموت لكل امريكي لما فعلوه من قتل وتشريد وجرح للملايين من المسلمين بالاضافة الى اخذ ثرواتنا... اما اللذين لا يقاتلونا فلماذا نتخذهم اعداء ؟؟؟؟
وبعدين ياريت توضحلي الحاجة بدل ما تقول انها زى الشمس فالشمس احيانا تزغلل العين فلا نرى ... اريد امثلة..
مع تحياتي ودعواتي لك بالهداية وجميع المسيحيين والمسلمين


----------

